#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap-16

## raj151857

Dear friends,



Hi, We havn't get Medcine for ETAP14.1 ,but ETAP 16 is released. Trust some of my brother will share ETAP-16 with Med for the shake of all Electrical engineers.See More: Etap-16

----------


## mukhriz

released few weeks ago..

I am having prob because some of the program developed using 14 and some 12.6.

14 can't be opened using 12.6 but the other way around is possible.

----------


## raz

Yeah! we need to be focus on ETAP 16.......... LOL

----------


## Mechen

I find "Etabs 2015 v15.2.2 (x86x64) with ******", but i am not try because i don't use this program. If you are willing to test whether it is available, then download it try try. Hope this share is valid.
OK! I upload at my MEGA Cloud, any members can use my mail(mechen002991@gmail.com and password(mechen002991) to get it.

----------


## Mechen

I only have Etabs 2015 v15.2.2 (x86x64) with ******

----------


## PemulA

> I find "Etabs 2015 v15.2.2 (x86x64) with ******", but i am not try because i don't use this program. If you are willing to test whether it is available, then download it try try. Hope this share is valid.
> OK! I upload at my MEGA Cloud, any members can use my mail(mechen002991@gmail.com and password(mechen002991) to get it.



I thinks ETABS for Civil Engineering, not for electrical engineering.

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## saftware

.........

----------


## raz

...............

----------


## mukhriz

> Could you please stop insulting people?



His name sounds like an iranian..iranian long time ago they worshipped fire...now they are worshipping satan.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raj151857

Dear Bro's, We are Engineers & must respect each other. As already conveyed sellers have no place in this forum. Gentle request to use decent languages. Please ..................

----------


## saftware

..........

----------


## saftware

...........

See More: Etap-16

----------


## saftware

..........

----------


## mukhriz

> why are you always online?son of the bitch
> share your mother i want fuck her
> Your mother is a whore.becuase you were born



u want C8.0?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## saftware

.........

----------


## mukhriz

> you are asshole and idiot.*i want only your mother*



if you are humble,perhaps i can give you.digsilent or cyme or ..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

Still faraway from etap 16, 14.1 now becomes a dream..
. :Frown: 

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> you are steal then shut up



If you want to insult me please improve your poor english  :Smile:

----------


## saftware

...........

----------


## saftware

> if you are humble,perhaps i can give you.digsilent or cyme or ..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



i don't need help of you.
i want be good if you be good
This is the law of humanity.

----------


## mukhriz

> i don't need help of you.
> i want be good if you be good
> This is the law of humanity.



out of nowhere,you insulted me,my mother and other ppl.when did you been good? if you apologize maybe someone will help you Ali

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

what the probleme with you saftware(or mybe hard war) why are insulting every body on the forum ?

----------


## saftware

> out of nowhere,you insulted me,my mother and other ppl.when did you been good? if you apologize maybe someone will help you Ali
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



i said i don't need help.
you spam all people and i said don't do it .
i want to repeat my sentence:i want be good if you be good.
that's all

----------


## mukhriz

> i said i don't need help.
> you spam all people and i said don't do it .
> i want to repeat my sentence:i want be good if you be good.
> that's all



who did I spammed? i never sent any message to you.those i sent personal message did not say anything but you've been to annoying ( and disgusting).it was a polite request via message same as what you messaged to ionioni.the different is my message is polite,but yours are rude.

You be good,others will be good,start it first showing good example. what do you get if you keep sending post like this.I believe nobody will and want to help you.You said you don't need help, but you send email begging for software.Request politely,if people do not want to share it with you,let it be.I responded because it is tremendously fun seeing you like this..  :Big Grin:  

ps: agreed with raz.improve your english first.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using TapatalkSee More: Etap-16

----------


## saftware

.......

----------


## PemulA

> raz is kikxtreme.he is thief.



 Please change your behavior, if not better you go to the hell. You just make trouble here and we do not need the person like you.

----------


## raz

> raz is kikxtreme.he is thief.



Please find a better way to waste your time and have fun ... Some English classes will be a great decision.

I don't have time for multiple accounts. Don't be rude with people. 

Remember that you was born from a woman too and you must be respectful.

----------


## saftware

> Please change your behavior, if not better you go to the hell. You just make trouble here and we do not need the person like you.



i don't work with you.because you are not spammer and thief.

----------


## saftware

> Please find a better way to waste your time and have fun ... Some English classes will be a great decision.
> 
> I don't have time for multiple accounts. Don't be rude with people. 
> 
> Remember that you was born from a woman too and you must be respectful.



If you believe this statement then don't cheat people
Remember that you was born from a woman too and you must be respectful.
and
"we are mankind".

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## himmelstern

> ignore everyone and be your true self!
> bipolar disorder in some cases (like yours) together with your english are an awesome combo.
> @others: stop discouraging and putting stupid ideas (behave, please stop and crap like that) in his head!
> 
> so... lemme give you some hints, it starts with moth.. and ends with ..cker, can you fill in the dots?



when etap 16 is not relased yet and.............

----------


## mukhriz

> when etap 16 is not relased yet and.............



14,14.1 and now 16..people's dream and my dream too..  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

nice

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

> cruel world... achmed was banned?
> the horror... the horror...



you miss him?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using TapatalkSee More: Etap-16

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## khedr

my friend got etap 16 installation file but no c.r.a.ck ,can any one solve this problem

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

> i only know to make installers from crac*ks, waiting for someone to share the cra*ck



this is really powerful

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## khedr

i found site that sell etap 16 *****..ed with 200$

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

the program is just released,they are too fast

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## raz

> in 2016 there are still people who fall for this... Nice
> an even harder one to guess: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



............... Lol

----------


## mukhriz

:d  :d

----------


## mukhriz

:Smile:   :Smile:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

Share with us....





> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## isra

wow 
congratulations
etap 16
We tried etap 14 and 14.1 but could not...
You were successful.


please share with us.
thank you  :Smile: See More: Etap-16

----------


## khedr

> wow 
> congratulations
> etap 16
> We tried etap 14 and 14.1 but could not...
> You were successful.
> please share with us.
> thank you



Congratulations mukhriz 
You are hard worker 
But you need to guarantee that all modules are working well without bugs or error.... It is very important

----------


## mukhriz

......

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

could you share the software

----------


## mukhriz

> Share with us....



mind to share latest plscadd?  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## upendran

Can you share the software

----------


## mukhriz

> Can you share the software



lookin for autho code,for some checking.you have it?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> mind to share latest plscadd?   
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



I just have PLS-CADD 12.3  :Smile:

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

Tested . STAR evaluation and reporting are working, together with TR,MS,PF,SC including the report generator.

So far so good ( at least for the duration I use it). And it was running for 2.5 hour continuously.

Creation of new project,reopen etc with no error ( as what happened to 12.6), no window or simulation crashed ( as 14.0).

No " Parameter is incorrect " , "Resource is unavailable" message and so on.

Kudos ......

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## cadguy

c o n g r a t z z z . . .

----------


## uaytac

Waiting good news.

----------


## gustav

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Awesome...tested some of it ....working smoothly....random "play around" as attached..


thanks ionioni for the trialSee More: Etap-16

----------


## mukhriz

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 the basic functionalities are there..
Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## upendran

Hats off to mukhriz and ionioni  :Smile:

----------


## mukhriz

Testing the conversion from other program...

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## uaytac

will you share the solution?

----------


## raz

> c o n g r a t z z z . . .



lol ....................

----------


## Saad Abdul Basit

ionioni mukhriz kindly share the software
thanks

----------


## himmelstern

please share with me

----------


## uaytac

Nobody will share..

----------


## mukhriz

some of us just dont want to read the message sent

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

V14 added too

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## fgf

Can someone share E-girls?

----------


## mukhriz

> Can someone share E-girls?



girls..  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

See More: Etap-16

----------


## khedr

*fantastic ion ,i have tested some specific  functions related to my work as cable sizing ,adding cable to library,opening previous projects,star module ,extracting report and dxf
and it is working well without any errors or conflicts as 12.6
congratulation*

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

can some one share with me etap16

----------


## uaytac

When will we test it?

----------


## PemulA

> some of us just dont want to read the message sent
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



what do you mean with this statement?. I really did not get your message.

----------


## uaytac

I didn't understand me too.

----------


## mukhriz

> I didn't understand me too.



i aend you pm.
not sure you read it or not

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## gustav

wonderful

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## uaytac

Ok I read your message.  Thanks..

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

> *fantastic ion *i have tested some specific  functions related to my work as cable sizing *adding cable to library*opening previous projects*star module *extracting report and dxf
> and it is working well without any errors or conflicts as 12.6
> congratulation*



wow..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## gustav

Thanks Ionioni for the trial.


Fully satisfied and kudos for the success.See More: Etap-16

----------


## user82

Is there much difference between 12.6 and v16? 

ETAP appears to make regular new versions.

----------


## mukhriz

> Is there much difference between 12.6 and v16? 
> 
> ETAP appears to make regular new versions.



not much..all those main modules are there.the rest only some touchin up.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

..............

----------


## gustav

What is good is that Etap has Auto Coord and SQOP. 
This features equivalent to EP Smart PDC and Seq of Event.
Don't think other SW has the same feature.

----------


## himmelstern

even etap 12 has Auto Coord and SQOP and rules. is a not fashioned module like 14 version
in etap 12.6.0 cra.cked version is not functional.

----------


## surgeArrester

Is auto protective device coordination really that effective (in etap)? I always prefer doing it manually by software. Other software don't have auto coord but they have protective device setting checker..  I also heard that SKM 8 has auto coordination.

Also it is additional cost

----------


## user82

> I think there are much more new libraries for CB's relays and other devices. if you have help desk (etap service) you can ask etap to modell your required CB's and other devices* those libraries asked for users are implemented at new versions of etap. 
> 
> If you compare the libraries from etap 12.6.5 with etap 14.1 there is a big difference. 
> 
> I think that is the reason for upgrade etap* but the software for 11* 12* and 14 I think is the same. another reason for upgrade etap* if a costumer or a friend work on a newer version of etap* the file can be upgrated* but never downgrated* the same is for libraries. 
> 
> Etap v 14 uses mysql* and no more MS access* that is a trouble if you use access to modify your database of your proyect. or to veryfy some data on it.
> 
> I know that etap 16 includes IEEE 80-2013-2015 and the last version of cymgrd too.
> ...




Thank you for detail answer.

I use DIgSILENT and SKM. My country ETAP not popular. I agree DIgSILENT is not easy to use and I use it many years now but DIg is very powerful software.
Support always lot money. In DIgSILENT/SKM it is not difficult to create library of protective device only some practice needed. Pay for support for upgrade software.

DIg also can not do ground calculations. I have used ETAP for short time nice GUI and I like ground calculation but I not use it enough to know if really good software or not.

----------


## mukhriz

I wish SKM will improve.
I saw in the website new features including Auto Evaluation Cable Ampacity. Other modules most likely the same. But  SKM will remain my first preference second will be Etap/ PF. 



Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

.....

----------


## uaytac

SKM is not user friendly. I have two licence for SKM. Library is very pour for my country. It is good for USA not for European countries. I will buy one Etap and Easypower for company.

----------


## mukhriz

> SKM is not user friendly. I have two licence for SKM. Library is very pour for my country. It is good for USA not for European countries. I will buy one Etap and Easypower for company.



then you should give V8 licence to me..  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## uaytac

I have just usb and RS232 dongle. I have no software license. Its version is not V8.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## uaytac

I have just usb and RS232 dongle. I have no software license. Its version is not V8.

----------


## lion67

Share Please

----------


## uaytac

it was already shared by someone. Please search in forum.

----------


## gustav

Does anyone here know ho wto set pointer for the plot in Etap Transient.
I have been trying to figure out how to set it for quite sometime.

Or it can't be done* hence we could not know specifically the value on the X-Y axis of the plot.

----------


## gustav

:d  :d

----------


## upendran

i could not find in the forum!! can you please share the links here??

----------


## uaytac

Which software do you need?

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## gustav

looks great

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

..............

----------


## gustav

:d  :d  :d

----------


## ubelikewow

what is the purpose of the etld.exe file?  It needs a valid key to run as well.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## user82

> what is the purpose of the etld.exe file?  It needs a valid key to run as well.



I think etld.exe-> Key -> ioninoni -> Key -> Success?

----------


## surgeArrester

Thanks ionioni for the etld file and code.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## upendran

Thanks ionioni for the med and himmelstern for the shared links...
I thought ETAP 16 has got released and it was shared in the forum*but i could not find that...

----------


## gustav

thumbs up to inonioni

----------


## orlyboy

> What is good is that Etap has Auto Coord and SQOP. 
> This features equivalent to EP Smart PDC and Seq of Event.
> Don't think other SW has the same feature.



It was EasyPower who first introduce the Auto Coordination module (Smart PDC) and Sequence of Operation.

----------


## zabiruddin

please upload the eltd.zip again* the link got deleted

----------


## himmelstern

........

----------


## orlyboy

> Is auto protective device coordination really that effective (in etap)? I always prefer doing it manually by software. Other software don't have auto coord but they have protective device setting checker..  I also heard that SKM 8 has auto coordination.
> 
> Also it is additional cost



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

SKM info...

----------


## orlyboy

> ETAP 16 was released weeks ago and now we have it



Hoping to be shared soon..unlike etap 14 series..

----------


## aaron

sombody can put only the ph...* please

----------


## boom123

Please upload the eltd.zip again* link is delete.

----------


## mukhriz

i noticed got many new mmbrs lately..



Sent from my ASUS_T00J using TapatalkSee More: Etap-16

----------


## raz

> i noticed got many new mmbrs lately..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



You are new too .... you are here since Oct 2015 :P

----------


## ubelikewow

I can re upload eltd.exe* but someone needs to tell me how to use it.

----------


## ubelikewow

How do you use the med?

----------


## uaytac

So at the end of day* we still cannot use Etap 16. Where are the installation files? and candy?  :Frown:

----------


## orlyboy

....

----------


## uaytac

Thank you orlyboy.

The link you gave is for Etap 16? if yes where is the installation files?
Program says send your Hw-ID to in order to get yours* who will provide our keys?

----------


## uaytac

> ETAP 16 was released weeks ago and now we have it



Where is the download links for Etap 16?

----------


## orlyboy

> Thank you orlyboy.
> 
> The link you gave is for Etap 16? if yes where is the installation files?
> Program says send your Hw-ID to in order to get yours* who will provide our keys?



Link is for etld file shared by ionioni* a portable executable file that manage to get you Hardware ID and* in return requires key to activate the software.
ionioni is a good a guy...he will provide us the key

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## gustav

:d  :d  :d

----------


## mukhriz

> You are new too .... you are here since Oct 2015 :P



hye.will you share AF book by Jim Philips and Plscadd..   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## ingo_dingo

The etld has been deleted. Could some one re-up load it?

See More: Etap-16

----------


## ingo_dingo

?????????????

----------


## ingo_dingo

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



So if we get the etld.zip from ionioni this will work?

When did ionioni post that???

Why does ionioni delete his files then teach us how to make chocolate?

When did every one become a secret squirrel?

Boy;.. if you snooze; you lose around here!!!   :Witless:

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## orlyboy

> So if we get the etld.zip from ionioni this will work?
> 
> When did ionioni post that???
> 
> Why does ionioni delete his files then teach us how to make chocolate?
> 
> When did every one become a secret squirrel?
> 
> Boy;.. if you snooze; you lose around here!!!



ionioni knows best

----------


## himmelstern

> New Link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



link is dead

----------


## uaytac

Do anybody has Etap 16 installation files?

----------


## orlyboy

> making available something i deleted is useless



Noted..
Thanks

----------


## ingo_dingo

Ionioni's not the Messiah; He's a very naughty boy.   :Suspicion:

----------


## OTTORONALDSTER

Please Upendran can you send me the eltd.zip file to ottoronaldster@gmail.com.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## OTTORONALDSTER

Please guys can you send me the eltd.zip file to ottoronaldster@gmail.com

----------


## surgeArrester

...............

----------


## ionioni

....

See More: Etap-16

----------


## ingo_dingo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gustav

> this project is now closed* no more testers are needed* please people don't flood my inbox with multiple messages



the most wanted

----------


## ingo_dingo

All's quiet on the Western Front

----------


## mukhriz

> All's quiet on the Western Front



meaning?

----------


## ingo_dingo

It's all gone silent.

----------


## mukhriz

> It's all gone silent.



silent is golden

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## ingo_dingo

It sounds like you got your etld.zip

----------


## upendran

Thanks to ionioni for the great work... thumbs up to him and mukhriz also has to be lauded enough!!

----------


## ingo_dingo

Could someone email me the etld.zip

----------


## zabiruddin

Help to install etld

----------


## ingo_dingo

What's the problem with it? Email it to me and I'll check that you've got the right one and not the fake one.

----------


## ingo_dingo

What key are you using?

See More: Etap-16

----------


## ingo_dingo

Send me your file and I'll see if my key fits and unlocks your file.

----------


## gustav

> Send me your file and I'll see if my key fits and unlocks your file.



what do you mean unlock your file

----------


## surgeArrester

> Send me your file and I'll see if my key fits and unlocks your file.



hmmmm.... how did you have a key? if you dont have the eltd.exe?

----------


## ingo_dingo

It works great except for the printout. Stupid printer won't work.

----------


## surgeArrester

> It works great except for the printout. Stupid printer won't work.



try batch print or export it to dxf and edit it with draftsight (if you dont have autocad or microstation)

----------


## zabiruddin

Help to with the *****

----------


## slow

del..................................

----------


## hammermill

I have SKM V8.0 and looking for ETAP V16.0.  Message me if you want to trade.

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## slow

..............

----------


## slow

.............

----------


## ionioni

....

See More: Etap-16

----------


## mukhriz

> del..................................



mind to share pf2016 ?
 btw* you have skm v8 too?

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

I cant send PM to you Slow..meed you to reverse skm v8* and mind to share pf2016?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

> be number 1 among (raz-himmelstern-upendran-uaytac-gustav-isra-surgearrester-pemula-orlyboy-mukhriz-saftware).
> ***
> 1 thing for laugh.i like saftware because this guy is very rude.
> **



i cant send pm to you.
please advice.

----------


## mukhriz

> .............



why deleted all of your post?
you sounds familiar.

----------


## gustav

> I have SKM V8.0 and looking for ETAP V16.0.  Message me if you want to trade.



hye hammermill.
mind to share.

----------


## surgeArrester

> hye hammermill.
> mind to share.



I just noticed.. No bad intentions! Whatever some "people" will say. I just found it.. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ionioni

already was one with bipolar disorder (awesome english tho) now a split personality?

----------


## ingo_dingo

Impressive detective work. Are Raz and Cadguy the same person? That would be hilariously schizophrenic if they were. 

.

----------


## slow

> already was one with bipolar disorder (awesome english tho) now a split personality?



i said to you!!!!!
see mukhriz
everybody know this matter.
mukhriz is like Two Headed Snake.
see below


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap-16

----------


## mukhriz

and Slow = Saftware?
or perhaps some other name...

Hope you UNDRESTAND what I mean.

----------


## slow

> and Slow = Saftware?



maybe but i didn't hurt anyone.
i'm not saftware.you don't know who am i

----------


## mukhriz

> maybe but i didn't hurt anyone.
> i'm not saftware.you don't know who am i



since when i hurt anyone.perhaps with bad english*people unable to really understand it.

well* I guess thats the end of me.
goodluck in your pursue of PF ( as what you posted) and your future journey in egpet
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## slow

> since when i hurt anyone.perhaps with bad english*people unable to really understand it.
> 
> well* I guess thats the end of me.
> goodluck in your pursue of PF ( as what you posted) and your future journey in egpet



get lost

----------


## surgeArrester

Yeah* removing that name wont change anything.. Egpet is still egpet.. Anyways* you are gustav.. Gustav is still here..

Yeah* it is easy to change persons in tapatalk.. I do have multiple accounts* but in egpet* i have only one.. The other usernames are used in other forums that support tapatalk..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

Posting something like "skm is solved" could mean you are the one who solve it or not. I think that is why orlyboy ask mukhriz if it was solved much easier compared to oti. Because* in my opinion* that is the message it tried to convey that mukhriz solved skm* well* for me..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> get lost



now you sounded like saftware

----------


## slow

i like saftware.i like persian and iran
because this guy is smart

----------


## ionioni

this reminds me of...

----------


## mukhriz

> Posting something like "skm is solved" could mean you are the one who solve it or not. I think that is why orlyboy ask mukhriz if it was solved much easier compared to oti. Because* in my opinion* that is the message it tried to convey that mukhriz solved skm* well* for me..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



thats why it was posted with a quote.
i already explain to some of the member* i am quoting hammermill.

do refer the SKM V8 post.

----------


## slow

> since when i hurt anyone.perhaps with bad english*people unable to really understand it.
> 
> well* I guess thats the end of me.
> goodluck in your pursue of PF ( as what you posted) and your future journey in egpet



Confession mukhriz
you hurt all people in egpet.net
You have created hypocrisy.
get lost now

----------


## mukhriz

> i like saftware.i like persian and iran
> because this guy is smart



just wondering* saftware banned from egpet long time before you joined and saftware's post were been deleted( maybe by him or moderator).


how do you know saftware is rude and what he posted?See More: Etap-16

----------


## mukhriz

> Confession mukhriz
> you hurt all people in egpet.net
> You have created hypocrisy.
> get lost now



by all*please clarify who were they?
and you just joined and you make noise already.the way you write*you respond*** your way of typing indicates you are ' him'

----------


## slow

> by all*please clarify who were they?
> and you just joined and you make noise already.the way you write*you respond*** your way of typing indicates you are ' him'



if i'm saftware.i didn't hurt anyone.
but you hurt all people.
don't wast my time.
don't speak and shut up.
only get lost.

----------


## ionioni

saftware was actually pretty smart... IQ around 80 (borderline) this allowed him to use the five words he knew and actually make sentences

----------


## mukhriz

> if i'm saftware.i didn't hurt anyone.
> but you hurt all people.
> don't wast my time.
> don't speak and shut up.
> only get lost.



what do you mean IF?
 the same phrases you used before and now.

please list down all the people I hurted*I will seek for an apology from them.

----------


## slow

> what do you mean IF?
>  the same phrases you used before and now.
> 
> please list down all the people I hurted*I will seek for an apology from them.



you start with saftware.LOL

----------


## mukhriz

> you start with saftware.LOL



why should I*everybody here knows how you  insulted my mother and sister without reason.

Your iranian friend also feel disgusting with the post* and also a member from Egypt feels the same.

its like this* if you want PF* I can give you. Deal?


offer only valid for 1 hour.

----------


## mukhriz

> you start with saftware.LOL



please list down the members that i offended* maybe i did it unintentionally.

i will openly ask for an apology.

----------


## slow

> why should I*everybody here knows how you  insulted my mother and sister without reason.
> 
> Your iranian friend also feel disgusting with the post* and also a member from Egypt.
> 
> its like this* if you want PF* I can give you. Deal?
> 
> 
> offer only valid for 1 hour.



idiot i know reverse.
i can get power factory 2017 of everybody kindly.
why you don't share it with others.because you are rubbish

----------


## mukhriz

> idiot i know reverse.
> i can get power factory 2017 of everybody kindly.
> why you don't share it with others.because you are rubbish



i know what you did...  :EEK!:  
you reverse using ollydbg?
do you also know to converse?

 may i ask my iranian member to contact you for 


 hey man..list down the name pls

----------


## slow

> i know what you did...  
> you reverse using ollydbg?
> do you also know to converse?
> 
>  may i ask my iranian member to contact you for pf2017...?
> 
> i can give you cyme*E16 etc..what say you..we befriend..is it ok?
> 
> 
>  hey man..list down the name pls



i don't need anything.
if you would like share pf 2017and .... with iranian memeber why do you ask me?
i'm not power engineer.

----------


## mukhriz

> i don't need anything.
> if you would like share pf 2017 with iranian memeber why do you ask me?
> i'm not power engineer.



if you are not power engineer or power student* why you need it you moron...

Again*list down the name of all egpet members that I offended.

----------


## slow

> if you are not power engineer or power student* why you need it you moron...
> 
> Again*list down the name of all egpet members that I offended.
> 
> I listed the list of sw which you want.
> Cyme 7.1*7.2*8 all full modules.
> Etap 12.6 ( rectified by  a mysterious friend)*14.0*14.1*16.0 full.
> PF2016 and 2017 32 and 64.
> Sincal 12.5 and the new one 13.
> ...



idiot i only crac.ked inno setup 5.5.7 for test.i don't know pf 2016 what is it.
if you would like share anything.
finishSee More: Etap-16

----------


## mukhriz

> idiot i only crac.ked inno setup 5.5.7 for test.i don't know pf 2016 what is it.
> if you would like share anything.
> finish



your photo with ollydbg displaying a photo of PF2016.exe.

You dont know what Saftware you want to *****? Oh man..


I repeat for the 5th time..list down the egpet members name...I want to ask for an apology.


Egpet is kinda empty and lost its soul without funny member like you.

Please PM me if you are interested for any of the list above.

I want to PM you to request SKM v8 since you offered it ( please PM if anyone needs help to ***** a sw)

I am still offering you this.

----------


## slow

> your photo with ollydbg displaying a photo of PF2016.exe.
> 
> You dont know what Saftware you want to *****? Oh man..
> 
> 
> I repeat for the 5th time..list down the egpet members name...I want to ask for an apology.
> 
> 
> Egpet is kinda empty and lost its soul without funny member like you.
> ...



share with your friends.
it's not matter with me.
i don't need anything.

----------


## mukhriz

> share with your friends.
> it's not matter with me.
> i don't need anything.



list down the name please.
list down the name please.
list down the name please.


YOU SURE YOU DONT NEED THE SW SAFTWARE?
YOU SURE YOU DONT NEED THE SW SAFTWARE?


You know PF2017 but you dont know PF2016 and you make a screenshot of PF2016.exe...what happened to you man..
you still have another 40 minutes to request politely.

Saftware always quote " i dont need anything".

I will stop posting and I wait for your PM* if no means the offer no longer valid. 

THIS IS YOUR CHANCE...  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ingo_dingo

I come for the software;
I stay for the soap opera & entertainment.

----------


## slow

> list down the name please.
> list down the name please.
> list down the name please.
> 
> 
> YOU SURE YOU DONT NEED THE SW SAFTWARE?
> YOU SURE YOU DONT NEED THE SW SAFTWARE?
> 
> you still have another 40 minutes to request politely.
> ...



don't speak with me.
speak with your friends saftware or iranian member at this forum or anyone you know him.
i know you hurt saftware.be friend with all people.
i don't need anything.

----------


## ingo_dingo

I've got no idea what you guys are bitching about - but it's funny.   :Triumphant:

----------


## ionioni

i actually liked how you trolled about the "printout not working in etap" and manage to even get advice for that lol

----------


## mukhriz

> I come for the software;
> I stay for the soap opera &amp; entertainment.



it has few more episodes.stay tune.

----------


## mukhriz

> don't speak with me.
> speak with your friends saftware or iranian member at this forum or anyone you know him.
> i know you hurt saftware.be friend with all people.
> i don't need anything.



end of soap opera..i like you Slow or should I call Saftware....  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 


Slow aka Saftware the two heade creature from Iran.

----------


## mukhriz

> I've got no idea what you guys are bitching about - but it's funny.



you are rhe who wants to check the eltd ?...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

does the eltd ok?

----------


## ingo_dingo

Works Great thanks!   :Friendly Wink:

----------


## slow

finish

See More: Etap-16

----------


## surgeArrester

> i actually liked how you trolled about the "printout not working in etap" and manage to even get advice for that lol



Yeah* anyways* if i can give something i will give it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> finish



not yet*you still owe me the list.

why you dont want to list it out?

cmon..and i cant see your pm

----------


## mukhriz

> I've got no idea what you guys are bitching about - but it's funny.



we are bitching bout rude and moron member   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mukhriz

Slow* three headed moxxn..where are you?
Shall we continue?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern



----------


## raz

I need ETAP 16  :Frown:

----------


## surgeArrester

Yeah* nobody shared etap 16 installation files.. Been waiting for it... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

merry Xmas to all...

----------


## himmelstern

...........

----------


## mukhriz

i miss Slow

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## uaytac

What are we waiting? If nobody share nothing then close this Topic. I saw many pictures that shows the software crac☆☆☆d but I can also play with paint and I can show you that it was crac☆☆ . We need actual evidence and  real people that they can share what they have.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## slow

> What are we waiting? If nobody share nothing then close this Topic. I saw many pictures that shows the software crac☆☆☆d but I can also play with paint and I can show you that it was crac☆☆ . We need actual evidence and  real people that they can share what they have.



..............

----------


## mukhriz

> ..............



.......

----------


## mukhriz

forum is quiet

----------


## ingo_dingo

> silent is golden
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



As you said: "silent is golden"

----------


## surgeArrester

I was waiting for an account that was said to be "going to be removed" - but until now it is still here.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ingo_dingo

Which account would that be?  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## mukhriz

> I was waiting for an account that was said to be "going to be removed" - but until now it is still here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



is that an issue? let me resolve all these pm requesting for sw first.

btw..merry Xmas..enjoy it..

----------


## mukhriz

> Which account would that be?



Merry Xmas...enjoy it

----------


## surgeArrester

> is that an issue? let me resolve all these pm requesting for sw first.
> 
> btw..merry Xmas..enjoy it..



For me.. yes.. 

But i know deep in my heart you will be back with different name.. hihi..

Merry Christmas too.. not xmas.. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> For me* yes.. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk



If this is an issue and somehow I hurt you..my apology to you..you should change your name to real name tho coz all acc here are fake...at least mukhriz is my real name. is it true?

 well at least it is definitely true your real name is not Surgearrester...


again..my apology if i somehow hurts you hard...

merry Xmas

----------


## surgeArrester

......... :Dog:

----------


## ionioni

....

See More: Etap-16

----------


## himmelstern

> indeed... with today's mspaint one can do almost anything

----------


## mukhriz

> indeed... with today's mspaint one can do almost anything




lol...Merry Xmas

----------


## ingo_dingo

Hmmm;.... gustav is still thanking mukhriz for his post's.   :Triumphant:

----------


## ingo_dingo

> I just noticed.. No bad intentions! Whatever some "people" will say. I just found it.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If mukhriz is gustav; why is gustav still thanking mukhriz for his post's?

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## surgeArrester

> If mukhriz is gustav; why is gustav still thanking mukhriz for his post's?
> 
> Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



well* i think it is part of the play.. but tapatalk app wont lie.. and before I knew it someone already knew that they are the same.

----------


## surgeArrester

........

----------


## mukhriz

> I just realized* if i am to use my real name.. is gustav your real name?.. then* why multiple accounts? hypocrisy at its best.



i do not know what is the issue with you surge.
i only remember I did asked for few things from you*and all the replies were " i forgot where i put it" but you at the dame time did ask me.ti check few things.
honestly i dont know what had you contributed except sarcasm when you comment some of the members.

I wasnt  the one who started.You should not query bout other ppl acc. or name.If you are sincere*you should make a genuine acc instead of questioning others or else dont bother what other people want to do* have multiple acc or whatever name they want to register.

but anyway* i guess thats just your attitude.philipinos attitude i guess.

----------


## surgeArrester

...........

----------


## zabiruddin

please upload etld with key

----------


## ionioni

> If mukhriz is gustav; why is gustav still thanking mukhriz for his post's?



maybe they are completely separated personalities and they don't even know about each other (strange stuff could happen for eg. when one pops in and eats the pizza the other has ordered then the other comes back and argues with his mom for eating it)

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## hammermill

I need it and can give you feedback.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## hammermill

> the subscription to the testing program was only open for 24 hrs has ended a while ago... lol



Sheesh* you make it sound like you are a professional organization.  Anyways. This forum is wasting my time. I'll be back next year or maybe not.

----------


## ingo_dingo

You only joined on the 16th of this month. We've been waiting well over a year for ETAP 14. 

Ionioni knows best.

----------


## mukhriz

Merry Christmas to all Egpet members
From :Mukhriz aka Gustav

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## orlyboy

Merry Christmas to All members of egpet community...

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## uaytac

Send me your paint update.  :Smile: 


Nothing will be shared here. Upload a video to youtube so we can say it  was not created with paint

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## uaytac

These discussions will never result  to share etap installation files and cra***k.

----------


## ingo_dingo

Merry Christmas everyone !!!

----------


## uaytac

Merry Christmas everyone

See More: Etap-16

----------


## slow

if anyone have installer etap 2017  please share it. :Love Heart:

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## slow

> on a second thought it really isn't



I kindly asked for "test".
I know what do you want.ok I'll go from here.
 :Love Heart:  :Love Heart:

----------


## ionioni

> I kindly asked for "test".
> I know what do you want.ok I'll go from here.



my post had nothing to do with you or your requests

----------


## zabiruddin

thanks

----------


## zabiruddin

please share etld for 2016 with key

----------


## uaytac

Does Etld produce serial for Etap?

----------


## mukhriz

ETAP 16 ends. We wait for 17 for next couple of days.

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

pleas ionioni shear again the etld.exe i really need etap for my job

----------


## ingo_dingo

> ETAP 16 ends. We wait for 17 for next couple of days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk



ETAP 16.00 came out in November 2016. I think we'll be waiting a while for ETAP 17   :Friendly Wink: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dimodimo

Merry Christmas everyone

See More: Etap-16

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## orlyboy

> on what timezone are you?
> 
> happy Easter!



hehehe...

----------


## orlyboy

etap 16 cannot install in 32bit OS with 4GB ram....tsk..tsk..

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## orlyboy

> 16bit OS? you meant 64?
> also 64 is a req since the program is compiled for that
> 
> i installed 16 in a 3GB VM W10 so i doubt RAM is the issue
> what error do you get?



it says minimum requirement doesn't met...something like that...i have dual boot machine* Win7 Enterprise 32bit with 4Gb RAM and Windows 10 Enterprise 4Gb as well* since I am using the same PC..tried to install the etap 160 in my Win7 32bit OS and it says minimum requirement doesn't  met...and it stops perhaps RAM is the issue as you suspect...

----------


## ionioni

have you read my post (first two lines) or yours "Win7 32bit OS and it says minimum requirement doesn't met"?
"you can lead a horse to water but you cannot make him drink" lol
btw... i didn't said (suspected) RAM is the issue quite the opposite

----------


## orlyboy

> have you read my post (first two lines) or yours "Win7 32bit OS and it says minimum requirement doesn't met"?
> "you can lead a horse to water but you cannot make him drink" lol
> btw... i didn't said (suspected) RAM is the issue quite the opposite



Perhaps OS is the issue...it says "Your computer does not meet the minimum operating system requirements for ETAP 16.0.0."

----------


## ionioni

> Perhaps OS is the issue...it says "Your computer does not meet the minimum operating system requirements for ETAP 16.0.0."



i give up lol

----------


## uaytac

So* Where are we now? Waiting good news for cra***k?

----------


## mukhriz

> So* Where are we now? Waiting good news for cra***k?



Me too...it is near to end of 2016

----------


## surgeArrester

> Perhaps OS is the issue...it says "Your computer does not meet the minimum operating system requirements for ETAP 16.0.0."



you cant install because its 32bit. please refer to user guide
thats the req starting etap 14 ram its not the issue.. my laptop is only 4gb ram.. 

if you are using 32bit* provided it is not ram ****ed* you can only used 2gb ram.. it will display something like* 1.87gb usable* 4gb installed.. 

hehe i understand ionioni's comments.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## orlyboy

got it guys...thanks for your contributions..

See More: Etap-16

----------


## uaytac

Happy new year

No gift for new year?

----------


## mukhriz

happy new year....waitin for it too

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

Happy new year for all

----------


## AuroraBorealis

Welcome 2017...

----------


## fgf

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks to nafamesaoud for the installation files for ETAP 16 * ( *AND THANK YOU FOR SHARING ON GOOGLE DRIVE AND NOT CUTTING IT UP / PASS WORD / DL WEBSITE WITH 100+ADs* )

anyways*
even though there are no meds or serials yet

i can confirm that ETAP 1600 seems to use the same library as ETAP 1400 via exact same file size* also you are able to load and use etap1600library.lib on ETAP 14.0.0.

----------


## raz

............................... Lol

----------


## uaytac

Ionioni* when will we have Etap  cra***k?

----------


## ionioni

whenever someone will reverse it and publicly share it (both conditions must be true. logical AND)

----------


## hnx

***** send me please

----------


## hnx

cr..ck files send me please? cendereenerji@yahoo.com

----------


## fgf

> Thanks to nafamesaoud for the installation files for ETAP 16 * ( *AND THANK YOU FOR SHARING ON GOOGLE DRIVE AND NOT CUTTING IT UP / PASS WORD / DL WEBSITE WITH 100+ADs* )
> 
> anyways*
> even though there are no meds or serials yet
> 
> i can confirm that ETAP 1600 seems to use the same library as ETAP 1400 via exact same file size* also you are able to load and use etap1600library.lib on ETAP 14.0.0.




ignore the part about there are no meds yet...
jeez i haven't been able to follow everything* and keep everything up to date and no one bothered to correct me

basically ETAP 14.0 ETAP 14.1 ETAP 16.0 threads are jumbled into one big mess
*stop private messaging me on how i got ETAP 14.00 workin!!*
*ETAP 16.00 is woking . credit goes to Ionioni* Do your homework ! search his name* or donate to him* what ever you want*

----------


## fgf

> So if we get the etld.zip from ionioni this will work?
> 
> When did ionioni post that???
> 
> Why does ionioni delete his files then teach us how to make chocolate?
> 
> When did every one become a secret squirrel?
> 
> Boy;.. if you snooze; you lose around here!!!



Let me try to explain what could be going on* and *keep in mind i'm not talking about Ionioni.*

Resellers know there is no sales to be made if there is no market.
There is no market if they cannot prove to the potential customer that the product is real.
Now*
How can a re-seller prove that his product is real?
by releasing it to the public for a short period of time and let the public validate it (also* you are like beta testers for the med )and word of mouth will spread.

The rest is easy* desperate enough customers will beg.


Another person (or account ) could just pm the person for a deal

so..the you snooze you lose comment is correct.

I might not be able to read header files in ASCII but i do know some basic marketing and bargaining 101.

my opinion? they did "fix" it and it is cheaper compared to official price.See More: Etap-16

----------


## ingo_dingo

Ionioni is Great!!! 
Thanks Ionioni.

----------


## ingo_dingo

Ionioni is no re-seller; he has the perfect spirit of this forum. He's right in how he handles things. If we all contribute we all benefit. Ionioni knows best. 
We all need to contribute and stop this tit for tat trading that happened in the last two years.

----------


## ingo_dingo

Ionioni correctly tested and validated his creation before releasing it to those who contributed or were long time members of this forum. What he created was awesome !!!

----------


## moduqa

> Let me try to explain what could be going on* and *keep in mind i'm not talking about Ionioni.*
> 
> Resellers know there is no sales to be made if there is no market.
> There is no market if they cannot prove to the potential customer that the product is real.
> Now*
> How can a re-seller prove that his product is real?
> by releasing it to the public for a short period of time and let the public validate it (also* you are like beta testers for the med )and word of mouth will spread.
> 
> The rest is easy* desperate enough customers will beg.
> ...




After reading that  if that really is the case 
then i have a little more respect for re-sellers
  just a little. AND it's for the guy doing the work.
 Not the shyt that plagues the forums and just take other peoples CR..a.c..k and try to sell it and make money off it like the shyt they are.

----------


## moduqa

I can't seem to PM Ionioni You know what?
Yes I am going to PAY 200$ USD to get that etld.zip med.
 100 $ wired to your bank account  after you send file then 100 $
PM me

ONLY from Ionioni cause he did the work. other shyt and garbage reseller please don't PM me

It isn't even about the file at this point.

----------


## khedr

i have dealt with ion he is not seller so cooperative ..that is my opinion

----------


## fgf

> I can't seem to PM Ionioni You know what?
> Yes I am going to PAY 200$ USD to get that etld.zip med.
>  100 $ wired to your bank account  after you send file then 100 $
> PM me
> 
> ONLY from Ionioni cause he did the work. other shyt and garbage reseller please don't PM me
> 
> It isn't even about the file at this point.



that wouldn't work on so many levels  :Saturn: 

1. he has to be a reseller
2. if he is a reseller* he wouldn't risk using his hero account to do shady business.
3. if he isn't a reseller he woudn't take your money anyways
4. Also*...weren't you a the guy with the solution to "ETAP 18" and a reseller that sold for 1 million as you mentioned in 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  :Triumphant:  :Triumphant:  :Soap:

----------


## ingo_dingo

> I can't seem to PM Ionioni You know what?
> Yes I am going to PAY 200$ USD to get that etld.zip med.
>  100 $ wired to your bank account  after you send file then 100 $
> PM me
> 
> ONLY from Ionioni cause he did the work. other shyt and garbage reseller please don't PM me
> 
> It isn't even about the file at this point.



Ionioni is a righteous dude. 
He can't be bought. 
He's not a re-seller or trader. 
Respect him and the members of Egpet and he'll respect you. 
. .
It's as simple as that.  :Peaceful:

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## uaytac

Yes* I believe Ionioni is Great too.

----------


## uaytac

Ionioni* You are genius.

----------


## moduqa

> that wouldn't work on so many levels 
> 
> 4. Also*...weren't you a the guy with the solution to "ETAP 18" and a reseller that sold for 1 million as you mentioned in 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



That is obviously a joke/IQ test thread used to weed out armature re-sellers


And it is a slight contribution. as the *ahem ETAP 18 movie is realSee More: Etap-16

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

Miss saftware

----------


## fgf

> even from the start you break the transitivity logic... using the same approach i could say something like this:
> _the person i am now replying to is ...(some trash here)... but keep in mind i am not talking about fgf_ (lol.wtf?)
> 
> so next time at least speak(write) your mind... an honest opinion (even if dead wrong) is better than this
> (about the argumentation no comment... not worth)
> 
> saftware was at least being sincere (and funny btw)



I didn't mean any offense (or sarcasm) in that post.
I stated i wasn't talking about you (Ionioni) because the quote i was quoting with reply had your name in it.

Alot of the forum users don't seem to understand why links to files keeps getting uploaded and deleted.
I mainly stated what "could" be one of the reasons. 

My apologies if i offended you

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ingo_dingo

Why do you think links get deleted? 
Think about it.
Think long and hard.
Thinking is good. 
Feels good right?
Hurts a bit too !

Have you worked it out?

No?

Then keep thinking.


Hint: 
Those in the G8 countries will know the answer.
Those in the G20 countries should know the answer.
The rest will have no idea.



. .

----------


## mukhriz

> ignore the part about there are no meds yet...
> jeez i haven't been able to follow everything* and keep everything up to date and no one bothered to correct me
> 
> basically ETAP 14.0 ETAP 14.1 ETAP 16.0 threads are jumbled into one big mess
> *stop private messaging me on how i got ETAP 14.00 workin!!*
> *ETAP 16.00 is woking . credit goes to Ionioni* Do your homework ! search his name* or donate to him* what ever you want*



But you already got your SW running..thats good enuf...and end this thread..  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## ingo_dingo

Hey this forum has Personal Email ! 
Who would have guessed !  Now we can email each other our grievances without going public. 

What a great idea !!!


Thanks Egpet !

( but where's the fun in that? )    :Witless: 


. .

----------


## fgf

> But you already got your SW running..thats good enuf...and end this thread..



Actually* I snoozed on 16.0.0
That's working with cadguy's faulty
It's good enough if it doesn't give me a heart attack. (need to save every 3 min or you never know when it will crash)





> Why do you think links get deleted? 
> 
> 
> Have you worked it out?
> 
> No?
> 
> Then keep thinking.
> 
> ...



Can you give more hints? (being serious here had to google what G8/G20 meant)

----------


## ingo_dingo

If I gave you a hint I would have to delete it later so that I covered my tracks and can't be tracked. So I can't give you a hint.    :Friendly Wink: 


..

----------


## ingo_dingo

. .

----------


## isra

i think We must respect each other's opinions.
for example:
mr "cadguy" want help to you if you gave installer software or you pay money or you be friendship.
it's very simple and it's the law of life. we must respect to opinions.
I did not even get an software from mr cadguy and that's my problem beacuse I could not be useful for him.
please stop hateful talk.
have a nice life.

----------


## ingo_dingo

See More: Etap-16

----------


## gustav

> i think We must respect each other's opinions.
> for example:
> mr "cadguy" want help to you if you gave installer software or you pay money or you be friendship.
> it's very simple and it's the law of life. we must respect to opinions.
> I did not even get an software from mr cadguy and that's my problem beacuse I could not be useful for him.
> please stop hateful talk.
> have a nice life.



Cadguy? 
Some said he was jailed...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fgf

> Why do you think links get deleted? 
> Think about it.
> Think long and hard.
> Thinking is good. 
> Feels good right?
> Hurts a bit too !
> 
> Have you worked it out?
> 
> ...



Thanks to ingo_dingo for thought provoking subject* :02.47 Tranquillity: 
i did some research on this and had some interesting reads and i'll share some insight* (this is a bit off topic to ETAP 16)

Let's take Tailor Swift for example*
everyone knows she is one of the most famous pop star with chart topping songs.

Let's say today i share her song right now -> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Will Taylor's record company come track and put me in jail?
It depends.

it doesn't say how they monitor or track this
If say 1*000*000 people from iraq (just an example) downloaded the song* nobody would care because the people who downloaded it probably were never going to buy her album anyways.

However* if say 100*000 people from the US downloaded the song* then the red light goes up.
They are losing potential sales *because people who liked her song enough to buy an album but is not a hard core fan might not be buying anymore.

Same could be said about ETAP

So* there you go it's about the link's volume 


(there is a whole another read about the currency rate of each countries * big Mac index * and how they effect which links effects losing potential sales*   you can googles these if you are interested )

----------


## ingo_dingo

Interesting topic you brought up and one thats good to know. Some companies even live on "speculative invoicing" where they intentionally leave an item of value around to entrap people. Photo Stock companies will take a photo and have it on the web where its copyrighted. If someone uses it and puts it on their own website without paying for it; the companies will claim that that particular photo is worth thousands of dollars and will sue the user. They will also sue them for every estimated person that could have also used it from that website. This creates a whole industry of investigators and lawyers that live off this too. Peer to Peer software can be tracked and traced and every one that downloads a copyrighted item and puts it on a t*o*r*r*e*n*t can be tracked and sued for that item and for everyone that uses it and shares it. Also tracking is so easy now since Facebook; Google; and everyone else tracks and links everyones digital footprints and sells this information to third parties and especially advertisers for tens of billions of dollars every year (perhaps now even hundreds of billions). They know What; Where; When and How you do everything. Its all getting smarter and smarter and some companies make more from "speculative invoicing" than they do from selling their products. They use "speculative invoicing" as a major part of their business model. We all leave a massive digital footprint that can be tracked and traced.


However; with complex software it is in the interest of software companies to have people trained and experienced in their products; so that when they work for large consultancies; they will use and buy their products. Therefore even if individual people can't afford their products and access non approved versions; they are more valuable to the software company than if they didn't use it at all. Microsoft has always held this view and considers it to be far better that people pay nothing than for them to buy it from their competitors. At least they won't lose their market share. Furthermore it is considered by Microsoft to be an informal form of aid and assistance to those that need it and a way to achieve this without cannibalising their Government contracts.



. .

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ingo_dingo

Good to see he's fine and in good health. He's not incomprehensible; just misunderstood. He just needs a big group hug and therapy. He need's a team.

----------


## himmelstern

....  :Smile:

----------


## uaytac

Ionioni is good guy. I believe he will share what he have..

----------


## star5

wait wait wait
i'm Sherlock Holmes
ionioni is seller.
look to picture
"dont message me again unless you can send money

----------


## ingo_dingo

I wish he was; that would make everything so much easier. Oh how it would. But he's not. He's just one very talented engineer with principles and conviction; that every one is trying to use. If they can't use him; they abuse him. Over and over again. Round and round in circles we go.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

He ionioni  why not post again etap16 medcine and make all this people quite for ever

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## star5

> with you is easier than taking candies from kids... did you even checked against the original message?
> was such an obvious bait and you felt for it (seems i overestimated the 80 lol)
> 
> now hurry up... there's that woman to be stoned to death. make your daddy proud! "Looaak miy san hav firtst stoning! He Man naw."
> 
> yeah... that's rage you feel now but don't react just yet... take your time. make a plan. lol. omg
> i kind of understand how comes you people blow yourselves up



you need money?hahaha


did you even checked against the original message?what's original message.
LOL
i'm smart. i'mSherlock HolmesSee More: Etap-16

----------


## star5

you are mukhriz aka ionioni.
you are seller

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ingo_dingo

> you are mukhriz aka ionioni.
> you are seller



Isn't it interesting mukhriz thanked that post. I would be thanking any post that gave me credit and recognition for creating ionioni's work too !!!

----------


## himmelstern

....  :Smile:

----------


## user82

> ionioni
> 
> He is a real helper user at egpet. I can't thank all help recived from him.



+1 Agree

----------


## ingo_dingo

Ionioni makes the tools; so he makes the rules.   :Triumphant: 


. .

----------


## ingo_dingo

By tracking and selling your personal data Google makes a yearly income of US$75 Billion and Facebook makes US$18 Billion. If Only I knew how Google made it's money I would have bought it's shares when it first came out. Google was a great company back then; but I thought "How does anyone make money from a free service?" Stupid me!  Stupid! Stupid; Stupid me!!!
. .
Face book on the other hand has always seemed crappy. Face book is now worth over US$350 Billion. Google is worth over US$527 Billion. All from selling our personal data to third parties. By the way Google and Face book also happen to be the two biggest copyright infringers in the World.   :Triumphant:

----------


## ingo_dingo

People should keep their Eye on the Prize. 



Don't get distracted by "Re-sellers" or people with "fake accounts". Who cares what others do or say??? 

Stay focused.

If you're going to hunt Elephants; don't go off the trail for a silly rabbit.



. .

----------


## Joule

Please share the ETAP

----------


## ingo_dingo

> Please share the ETAP



STOP! To pass and gain the key to enter the castle of Ionioni on ye quest for the Holy Grail of ETAP; ye must pass the bridge of death; are ye brave enough to answer riddles three?

----------


## fgf

lol


I say ingo_dingo is taking substanceSee More: Etap-16

----------


## ingo_dingo

> lol
> I say ingo_dingo is taking substance



In this forum there are those that stone and those that get stoned.

Getting stoned can be more fun.   :Playful: 




. .

----------


## jichangan

:Friendly Wink: *Happy new year* Brothers!

----------


## fgf

> People should keep their Eye on the Prize. 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get distracted by "Re-sellers" or people with "fake accounts". Who cares what others do or say??? 
> 
> Stay focused.
> 
> If you're going to hunt Elephants; don't go off the trail for a silly rabbit.
> ...




Come to think of it* not surprised if some accounts here actually are ETAP employees

Imagine them giving their weekly report to the boss :

BOSS : Anything to Report this week on the website egpet?

ETAPGuy : It has been the same for weeks* none of the download links work *people are accusing each other of being resellers* 
boss* i really think i could use my skills on a different projec....

BOSS :NEGATIVE* ! ETAPGuy* your job is to investigate the site egpet!* see what happened to ETAP12.6?!

ETAPGuy : but~...

BOSS : I want you to run a full scan on the pictures and videos this ingo_dingo guy posted* 
i suspect they might be hidden codes * have the full report on my desk by the end of the week!

ETAPGuy : it's impossi~

BOSS : That's all! you are dismissed

ETAPGuy : *sigh...


HAHA :Triumphant:

----------


## ingo_dingo

...........................

----------


## mukhriz

> Come to think of it* not surprised if some accounts here actually are ETAP employees
> 
> Imagine them giving their weekly report to the boss :
> 
> BOSS : Anything to Report this week on the website egpet?
> 
> ETAPGuy : It has been the same for weeks* none of the download links work *people are accusing each other of being resellers* 
> boss* i really think i could use my skills on a different projec....
> 
> ...



Hahahaha..nice

----------


## user82

> Come to think of it* not surprised if some accounts here actually are ETAP employees
> 
> Imagine them giving their weekly report to the boss :
> 
> BOSS : Anything to Report this week on the website egpet?
> 
> ETAPGuy : It has been the same for weeks* none of the download links work *people are accusing each other of being resellers* 
> boss* i really think i could use my skills on a different projec....
> 
> ...




I think ETAP + solution* contacts ETAP servers to tell them version you run is not real and using solution. Be careful! 

If you have enough money to buy software please buy it and support developer.

----------


## ingo_dingo

User82* if you go to any Asian software DVD store they all have ETAP 12.6 on full display and sell it for around US$2 each DVD.
There must be zillions of ETAP 12.6 running out there now. 
Trying to keep track of those would be impossible. 
It's easier to get ETAP now than any other electrical program other than Autocad electrical; which is an evergreen in those DVD stores.
It's too late to close the gate after the horse has bolted. Hell it's been a massive stampede out of the ETAP stables.

----------


## himmelstern

> i think etap + solution* contacts etap servers to tell them version you run is not real and using solution. Be careful! 
> 
> If you have enough money to buy software please buy it and support developer.



hmmmm




> do you know a very interesting and important fact about ETAP ?
> 
> ETAP sends complete data about your pc and the project you are working on to their server. That means if you are using any ETAP either legal or pirated; you are getting tracked by them. No one cared for that danger. Only i have disabled it in my solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ingo_dingo

Just turn off your internet when you use it if you want. Problem gone.

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ingo_dingo

Just use Zone alarm security. It will pop up a fire wall to stop anything getting out. Zone alarm is free. I use it to stop bloody adobe deactivating everything. Adobe is sneaky.

Ionioni knows what he's doing and knows what he's talking about.




. .

----------


## ingo_dingo

.


.
I think
. 
Therefore
. 
I scam




.See More: Etap-16

----------


## ionioni

> Just use Zone alarm security. It will pop up a fire wall to stop anything getting out. Zone alarm is free. I use it to stop bloody adobe deactivating everything. God damn adobe is sneaky.



lol... just use Windows Firewall if anything and add a blocking rule otherwise someone will come saying that the new firewall software sends some data too and you will never end "protecting" yourself.
at least with Windows you know that they send for sure so you already hit the bottom.

----------


## user82

> the only certainty about "i think" is that it can be the preamble to "therefore i am"
> 
> i don't know about the previous 12.x or 14.x (buggy/incomplete as you people named them i can't neither confirm nor deny this lol) "fixes" since i never tried them but one can easily check if "crazy" stuff is happening by means of a network sniffer (TcpLogView from NirSoft  is simple and easy to use).
> 
> 
> and for what that matters no. it doesn't send any spying data (would be completely illegal to do so and we talk about major utilities and nuclear plants using this software... no sane person could think OTI would risk an exposure like this). w/o entering in too much details there is a special case in which it sends some data (they even called that function internally and visible CallHomeService... now do you think if they wanted to spy on their customers they would have used such a name for that entry? lol) but this is meant as a feature not as a spying tool (it's activated or disabled within the activation code). now... as you can assume there are various scenarios in which this can be skipped and left enabled by the one who makes the "fix" (and these days anyone seems to be able to c-rack/p-atch namely the "wannabe" category lol but the problem is that doing this blindly w/o really understanding can result in unpleasant outcomes if any at all). on a legit copy (and that tracking feature is not enabled unless in very rare cases when the customer asks for it) it sends no data.



I only "think" this is because I remember reading cadguy post about this which is what I said. I do not use ETAP myself.





> Re: Etap-16
> User82* if you go to any Asian software DVD store they all have ETAP 12.6 on full display and sell it for around US$2 each DVD.
> There must be zillions of ETAP 12.6 running out there now.



I must visit Asia!

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## user82

> well... what do you "think" an unaware nuclear plant owner will do if found out OTI secretly "colects" among other things the projects they are working on?
> or more exactly how many times should OTI sell his business to cover the legal punitive damages?



I don't know! Perhaps when install and press "Yes" to software licence term you agree for OTI to "colects" some anonymous data.

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ingo_dingo

> I must visit Asia!



It used to be better. A lot of the shops are closing due to the internet and I assume due to the fact a lot of the software manufacturers are releasing updates less frequently; but most importantly because mobile smart phone shops are taking their place. (Mobile smart phone shops are everywhere now too  :Friendly Wink: ) DVD shops are better because they get the "original" verified copies from their network of  :Pirate:  rather than versions on the internet; which can have viruses or are unverified. ETAP used to be in more specialised shops but now ETAP 12.6 it's everywhere. That's odd since it's a specialised program. Shenzhen in China used to be the best place in the world for  :Pirate:  software but I haven't been to that particular city yet.



. .

----------


## AuroraBorealis

understanding the code what's happening "inside" the software requires high level skill in different language of programming* especially the language of the CPU.

----------


## fgf

> well... what do you "think" an unaware nuclear plant owner will do if found out OTI secretly "colects" among other things the projects they are working on?
> or more exactly how many times should OTI sell his business to cover the legal punitive damages?



Yeah!
There is a movie called "BlackHat" **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
It's about terrorists ****ing into nuclear power plant PC's and turning off the cooling system causing a nuclear meltdown.
It's possible ETAP gives them an exception (special build?!) due to security reasons.

----------


## ingo_dingo

To access the SCADA & Distributed Control System (DCS) network? Yikes. Let's hope they don't use Windows 10.  :Witless: 

They have air gap computers. Nothing is talking to them. Unless some one brings in a wireless modem; but they can detect that. As Bloomberg reported; The US Department of Homeland Security ran a test in 2011 to see how hard it was for ****ers to corrupt workers and gain access to computer systems. Not very hard it turned out. Homeland Security Staff secretly dropped computer discs and USB thumb drives in the parking lots of government buildings and private contractors. Of those who picked them up; 60 per cent plugged the devices into office computers; curious to see what they contained. If the drive or CD case had an official logo; 90 per cent were installed.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


business-standard.com/article/technology/human-errors-fuel-****ing-as-test-shows-nothing-stops-idiocy-111062900050_1.html
wired.com/2011/06/the-dropped-drive-****/
securitydebrief.com/2011/06/29/cybersecurity-who-is-to-blame-users-or-designers/


replace **** with    h  a  c  k


. .

----------


## fgf

interesting

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ingo_dingo

> invoking Hollywood movies as arguments is indeed something i can't argue with
> one can really learn alot from their stuff
> open a command prompt and one starts entering cryptic commands like: dir; echo; ...
> or when in outer space having some stuff burning with a nice flame
> 
> "special build" i like that



You mean to say that's actually not you driving this car?


See More: Etap-16

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ingo_dingo

LOL  :Triumphant: 






Have you ever noticed that Geniuses aren't too good with peoples?    :Glee: 




.

----------


## ionioni

lol... so saftware is a genius?

----------


## ingo_dingo

> lol... so saftware is a genius?



Saftware must truly be a genius indeed !!!   :Triumphant: 
It's very probable that it's Saftware who achieved the highest IQ ever recorded. 

I never doubted it for a moment.  :Friendly Wink: 

Come back Saftware. Come back. 



. .

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

he ionioni post again the solution of etap16 i mised it the first time in name of god post it again thanks

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

> lol... so saftware is a genius?



I managed to download PF from his link...lol

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## AuroraBorealis

who is saftware?..i'm intrigued..

----------


## himmelstern

....  :Smile:

----------


## ingo_dingo

> he will no worries... in some different form but he will
> 
> btw. the genius lacking social skills is a common stereotype used by "normal" people in order to feel better about themselves "hey at least i am social and also i am not that dumb look how many buckets i can count". a similar one is the "better poor and healthy than rich and sick"(lol this is really a nice one). in the end no one would like to see a movie where his ego is hurt so movies like the one you posted will have popularity. among geniuses like among idiots there are people with a good or with a not so good life/social/empathizing/whatever skills set but this doesn't relate with intelligence. what is indeed common is the dunning-krueger where one(dumb) overestimates his intelligence or the opposite where one(smart) underestimates his but imo this is also an effect of the environment.
> 
> but if you watch a movie like that i get to keep my "hmmm..."





So I assume most re-sellers live on the peak of Mt Stupid !!!   :Triumphant: 


Interestingly the DunningKruger effect was formulated in 1999 yet Dunning and Kruger there are earlier observations along similar lines by philosophers and scientists; including *Confucius* ("Real knowledge is to know the extent of one's ignorance");
*Bertrand Russell* ("One of the painful things about our time is that those who feel certainty are stupid; and those with any imagination and understanding are filled with doubt and indecision"); 
*Charles Bukowski* ("The problem with the world is that intelligent people are full of doubts while the stupid ones are full of confidence"); 
*Charles Darwin* whom they quoted in their original paper ("Ignorance more frequently begets confidence than does knowledge").
*Shakespeare* expressed a similar observation in As You Like It ("The fool doth think he is wise; but the wise man knows himself to be a fool"






..See More: Etap-16

----------


## ingo_dingo

> who is saftware?..i'm intrigued..



Saftware was special. Very; very special.

Truly unique.

He affected us all in profound and different ways.



. .

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> Saftware was special. Very; very special.
> 
> Truly unique.
> 
> He affected us all in profound and different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> . .



been looking/searching for his username and posts but cannot find

----------


## ingo_dingo

He was banned. Poor Saftware. Banished to the outer walls to wander the earth like a lone wolf banished from the pack. All his writings have been remove. Banished without a trace. Like a Phantom; he has become Legend and truly legendary.

----------


## mukhriz

> been looking/searching for his username and posts but cannot find



No worry.
Saftware sounds like Slow. Hence Saftware= Slow.
You may find all the post where he ( or she) bashed everybody

----------


## ingo_dingo

Everyone loved to hate Saftware. That's why he's missed so much.   :Witless: 




. .

----------


## jichangan

:02.47 Tranquillity: * that's right.

----------


## himmelstern

..............

----------


## himmelstern

.........

----------


## star5

timer like power factory 2016 :Triumphant:

----------


## surgeArrester

> Recently my c.ra.c.ke.d version of ETAP 14.1 and ETAP 16.0 stoped working; I don't know why is asking for the licence; the licence manager is not working ok I'm using without internet connection* I don't know if is looking the licence on internet.



agree mine too.. i recently removed it.. and back to reality.. 12.6

----------


## mukhriz

:EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## mukhriz

> timer like power factory 2016



You managed to Reverse 2017?

See More: Etap-16

----------


## star5

hahaha
saftware was right
we have many psychotic like mukhriz(ionioni) :Triumphant:

----------


## mukhriz

> hahaha
> saftware was right
> we have many psychotic like mukhriz(ionioni)



  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## star5

surgeArrester or himmelstern
share krack etap maybe 1 person could reverse...

----------


## mukhriz

:Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## surgeArrester

> You mean Slow...  did he managed to ***** 2017?
> Or cadguy...
> Or you want it for yourself?
> 
> I'm back to 12.6 anyway..



i have uninstalled my etap 16... not using anymore.. it stopped suddenly.

----------


## himmelstern

....  :Smile:

----------


## ingo_dingo

Ionioni will work it out.

----------


## mukhriz

Let me see

----------


## PemulA

> Let me see



I am sure there will be a real solution from Ionioni. Be patient  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## mukhriz

> I am sure there will be a real solution from Ionioni. Be patient



I will try...  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## himmelstern

.........

----------


## ingo_dingo

........................... 





. .See More: Etap-16

----------


## mukhriz

The best is to use 12.6

----------


## ingo_dingo

OK.   :Friendly Wink:

----------


## PemulA

> The best is to use 12.6



So we give up and back to the old one 12.5  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Key Dump

Hi* if anyone has the original  dongle ETAP 16
contact me
Can i create the emulator for this community

----------


## himmelstern

....  :Smile:

----------


## mehdiraghvash

Dear all
please sharing with me eltd.zip for activation etap16

----------


## jichangan

what's eltd.zip? :Witless:

----------


## mehdiraghvash

Dear mr. Jichangan
Eltd.zip is one the app which use for activation etap 16

----------


## mehdiraghvash

Dear all
has anybody etap16 activation code?
I active license manager but cant active it in activation code section.

----------


## uaytac

Share how did you activate license manager?

----------


## mehdiraghvash

If you use etap14.1 license manager *you pass first step but stop you in license code activation stage.l have not any activation code.

----------


## smzakaullah

> If you use etap14.1 license manager *you pass first step but stop you in license code activation stage.l have not any activation code.



Would you please share ETAP-16 installation files.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## PemulA

> Dear all
> has anybody etap16 activation code?
> I active license manager but cant active it in activation code section.



How to active license manager? could you share license manager you got. thanks

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

don't forgot to say "thanks anonimo" **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hyuni0627

Please explaine how to use the etld.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

i don't knew only ionioni has the response * maybe it time for him to help pepole as he promis

----------


## mehdiraghvash

ionioni doesnt reply activation code for ELTD.

----------


## mukhriz

busy

----------


## jichangan

Someone has the activation code for ELTD? not ionioni* I ask from him* he hasn't. :Witless:

----------


## jichangan

so silent* :Soap:

----------


## himmelstern

....  :Smile:

----------


## mukhriz

Busy..  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## krep22

> don't forgot to say "thanks anonimo" **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hello* 
The file was removed. If it was the ********* please re-upload it.
thanks

----------


## jichangan

There is no activation code for ELTD，  :Suspicion: 

See More: Etap-16

----------


## jichangan

silence again， :Peaceful:

----------


## krishnudu7052

Hi All* I am new member to this group.

Can you please share If anyone you had license or Key for Etap16.

Thanks and Regards

----------


## hatashita

who give etld download for activate etap? link not works

----------


## hatashita

please* i really want etap 16

----------


## hatashita

anyone can get etld link to activate etap 16?

----------


## surgeArrester

> anyone can get etld link to activate etap 16?



the issue has been dealt before.. its cause and reasons... no use of telling everybody.. please read post starting from page 1..

----------


## himmelstern

....  :Smile:

----------


## hatashita

office? autocad? nodody buy this uTo*rrent!

----------


## surgeArrester

tsk3x.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

....  :Smile:

----------


## hatashita

himmelstern = gilbertomejiac
i find you are HEHE HAHA ColoMbia know where works to! 	A*****y I*******a *A* find ok GOOD?
FAKE USER ACOUNT SELLER DVD OFFICE 5$ BAD ***** PF16? MAYBE POST ALL CONTACTS! NO MORE SELL DVD!

surgerested too give fake old garbage (HEHEHE only know) search him next! GAY RACIST!

mukhiz friends him* maybe gay him? donot know* BEGER ONLY SEE PAST! NOTHING SHARE HIM!
ALL BEGER NEVER SHARE UTILIZE* ONLY THIEVS* OLD PROGRAM NOTUSE
*****************************************
Any gives PF16 or 17? and ETAP 16? Many thanks you!

----------


## mukhriz

I wont be sharing my 14 and 16 and PF 16 with you...



Sent from my SM-J710GN using TapatalkSee More: Etap-16

----------


## hatashita

> I wont be sharing my 14 and 16 and PF 16 with you...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk




HAHAHHAHAHAHHA

*You not able share if you DO NOT have!!! HAHAHA Cheat lye!*

himmelstern = gilbertomejiac
i find you are HEHE HAHA ColoMbia know where works to! A*****y I*******a *A* find ok GOOD?
FAKE USER ACOUNT SELLER DVD OFFICE 5$ BAD ***** PF16? MAYBE POST ALL CONTACTS! NO MORE SELL DVD!

surgerested too give fake old garbage (HEHEHE only know) search him next! GAY RACIST!

mukhiz friends him* maybe gay him? donot know* BEGER ONLY SEE PAST! NOTHING SHARE HIM!
ALL BEGER NEVER SHARE UTILIZE* ONLY THIEVS* OLD PROGRAM NOTUSE
*****************************************
Any gives PF16 or 17? and ETAP 16? Many thanks you!

i SMART!

----------


## cadguy

Many good things available on tor-rents.....

----------


## ingo_dingo

Hello hatashita
That's a funny name.  :Triumphant: 

I hope Ionioni posts again.

----------


## Setto72mr

ETAP 16 for *hatashita*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mukhriz

Go Hatashita

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## ingo_dingo

Come back Ionioni.

Oh man this forum has fallen asleep.

----------


## ingo_dingo

Hatashita are you still working for Tepco at Fukushima?

----------


## uaytac

Instructions

1. Place *****er in installation directory* run as Admin and press "*****" button:

C:\ETAP 1600\rsx46.exe

2. Run ETAP* enter Activation Code:

vX2phDlOAVpSvcNP3QQ7UIWjYhcCda2pN96+4THoH3zdDmLH

Note: to disable Register for Upgrades nag* edit ETAPS.INI: HarmNeedCalc=0

----------


## uaytac

This is med*** for 16.0**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## uaytac

Dont forget thanks..

----------


## uaytac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this is proof

----------


## mukhriz

....

See More: Etap-16

----------


## uaytac

.......

----------


## hyuni0627

Did running the cra.ck? 
i see done by the crxxxxk.
i installed the 16 but* cannot found licens. and not required activation code.

----------


## PemulA

> This is med*** for 16.0**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I can not find the med**** * how come?

----------


## uaytac

..........

----------


## PemulA

> This is med*** for 16.0**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



could you reupload the med****. Thanks

----------


## mukhriz

....

----------


## uaytac

............

----------


## hatashita

I finds crakc uploads ing-underground.blogspot.com! GO THERE FOR!
Tests 16.0 now?
WORKS!!!
YES!
uaytac HAHA* try makes reputation HAHA* I finds everywhere!

ETAP is HISTORY* sellers DIE ANGRINES HAHA

----------


## hatashita

I Smart!!!
Selles Fuck Off!!

----------


## hatashita

Must reads instruction!
Simply!

----------


## hatashita

WORKS! 16* i tests!!!

User at ing-underground test commentaire WORKS 14.1 also!

IDIOTS not know read instruction = NOT Works!

----------


## uaytac

......

See More: Etap-16

----------


## uaytac

.....

----------


## himmelstern

....  :Smile:

----------


## el_fergany

Thanks Uaytac* let me try....

----------


## cadguy

> wolaaaaaa



Stay safe from OTI. Wish they don't put you in jail soon.

----------


## mukhriz

> Stay safe from OTI. Wish they don't put you in jail soon.



?

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## cadguy

> ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk



Don't you know why ionioni deleted all his posts and no more posts?

----------


## cadguy

> Today is a great day for EGPET comunity  thanks to uaytac. ETAP 14.1 and ETAP 16.0 are working again in my machine; fully functional; and no errors like portable version from faulty solution.
> 
> thanks again uaytac; you made my day again.....



Great!

----------


## mukhriz

> Don't you know why ionioni deleted all his posts and no more posts?



Yeahhhhh

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

[QUOTE=uaytac;343020]wolaaaaaa[/QUO
Thank you very much Uaytac ... sorry i can not help you because i dont have it.

----------


## jolypc

I can not find the med link. Please* I need the link for med. from ETAP16

----------


## abekas

I don't understand how the med*** works. In the rar file there is only a docx. No executable file

----------


## himmelstern

> Stay safe from OTI. Wish they don't put you in jail soon.



why call bad luck to him* all users are happy.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## mukhriz

> Stay safe from OTI. Wish they don't put you in jail soon.



Are you the spy?

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## isra

thank you uaytac
i want install... :Smile:

----------


## Syruz

would someone share link again* the post was deleted. just the med is fine. thanks

----------


## ahmedrst

Dear EGEPT engineers
Good day*

Unfortunately* the solution not working with me* I don't know if the solution working with others or not* after installing the soft ware the and make all steps mentioned in text file* the program start with license path selection screen and I cant pass that screen.

----------


## ahmedrst

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mukhriz

........

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## ehernandez

Hello people*

I had same problem to start sfw* requiere hard key* if you have any solution thanks.

Thanks to all

----------


## ehernandez

Hello people*

I had same problem to start sfw* requiere hard key* if you have any solution thanks.

Thanks to all

----------


## himmelstern

> Dear EGEPT engineers
> Good day*
> 
> Unfortunately* the solution not working with me* I don't know if the solution working with others or not* after installing the soft ware the and make all steps mentioned in text file* the program start with license path selection screen and I cant pass that screen.



when use solution check that says pat.ched..... run it under admin privilegies

----------


## jolypc

link to med. Etap 16* pleaseeeee!

----------


## mukhriz

An arab name khedr or ahmed is too pushy askin me bout this...
Lol...

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## ahmedrst

> when use solution check that says pat.ched..... run it under admin privilegies



after installation I run the solution as admin and it say pat.ched* but nothing happened and the program start with license path selection screen and I cant pass that screen.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## ahmedrst

> An arab name khedr or ahmed is too pushy askin me bout this...
> Lol...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk



Yes* I sent you PM to ask about solution and how to solve this problem and still the problem not solved

thanks

----------


## ahmedrst

Should I remove all previous version or can install a newer one without removing the old version.

----------


## mukhriz

It simply means that everything we are hoping for* longing for and expecting for not always be there and belongs to us.

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Dear Ahmedrst *
Can u upload the ******** in 4 shared.
Regards
Sanjeev Chhabra

----------


## ehernandez

Hi himmelstern*

I do all instructions* dont work. I try in virtual machine Windows 7 64bts.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## uaytac

It works on win 10 64 bit without any licence error

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

Please see the Private Message I have sent you
Regards
Sanjeev Chhabra

----------


## ahmedrst

> It works on win 10 64 bit without any licence error



Please check the solution for win 7
thanks in advance

----------


## mukhriz

> Please check the solution for win 7
> thanks in advance



My God...you are instructing him or forcing him...???

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

> Please check the solution for win 7
> thanks in advance



just use win 10 and be happy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## uaytac

I cannot install win 7 for just testing purpose

----------


## sanjeevchhabra19

> I cannot install win 7 for just testing purpose



Dear can u send the ******** on my email sanjeevchhabra19@rediffmail.com
Thanks


Sanjeev chhabraSee More: Etap-16

----------


## ahmedrst

> My God...you are instructing him or forcing him...???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk



My friend
I hope to talking as engineers and respect each other
I'm sorry if Uaytac considering this as instruction or forcing* only I telling him my feedback
Also I hope to appreciate English is not my tongue

----------


## ehernandez

Thanks people*

Ill try install WIN10.

Best regrats

----------


## smzakaullah

Dear uaytac

Would you please share the C***** for E16 once again. 

Thanks in advance

----------


## vlady34

Great software; but it hurts that certain monophase analysis* wins by much the digsilent.

----------


## Syruz

it works great!

----------


## mukhriz

You are lucky

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## boom123

Thank a lot but it cannot run (My PC is windows7 64x).

----------


## mukhriz

> Thank a lot but it cannot run (My PC is windows7 64x).



I have no luck too

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## julpari

The Med. is not working in WIN 7 x64......

----------


## vlady34

it works great!* Win 10 X64

----------


## ingo_dingo

Which c..... are you using? Could some one please re post it?

----------


## mehdiraghvash

Hi every body


etap 16 & 14.1 downloaf link as below.enjoy it:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap-16

----------


## ingo_dingo

Thanks mehdiraghvash

----------


## julpari

Any one who install ETAP 16 on WIN 7 x64 successfully...?

----------


## mehdiraghvash

Hi
if any body has etap 16.1 installer please share it.

----------


## AuroraBorealis

it works. thanks for sharing.

----------


## ahmedrst

> it works. thanks for sharing.



what windows version you have ?

----------


## himmelstern

As I know works at win 8 and win 10

----------


## ahmedrst

> As I know works at win 8 and win 10



Yes correct
But may be some one get solution for Windows 7

----------


## khedr

Please Can any one send solution for etap 16 to me i need it urgent 
Mail is khedr7805@gmail.com

----------


## himmelstern

look on 4shared search engine

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> what windows version you have ?



i'm using windows 10 home edition

----------


## micckke33

Greetings I install version 16 on windows 10 and it works correctly

----------


## AuroraBorealis

i try to install both version 14.1 and version 16 in the same laptop* the result is...it works!

See More: Etap-16

----------


## julpari

Any luck with WIN 7 x64??

----------


## surgeArrester

i was able to install it on win7...64bit







by ugrading to win10... it was free... hihi


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## cadguy

I love windows 7 ....  :Wink:

----------


## julpari

> I love windows 7 ....



me too  :Smile:

----------


## himmelstern

use a virtual machine

i.e. vmware

----------


## cadguy

no vm needed* my win7 runs everything ... lol

----------


## ingo_dingo

> This is med*** for 16.0**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



What's the link?
This new Egpet page format doesn't let you thank or see some of the Links or download the attachment.

----------


## jolypc

Dear* Ingo_dingo: Your link to "Attachment 10103"* don't work. Please* upload again.

----------


## ingo_dingo

I'm trying to get the download link.  Uaytac uploaded it* but nothing works now that they changed Egpet to this useless VBulletin platform.
There's no Emojies or smileys* so how can we communicate without Emojies ?????  How can I tell if I'm happy or sad ???? Funny or mad ???? I'm lost without my Emojies.  I can feel my self fading away.....  

:-o

----------


## julpari

> no vm needed* my win7 runs everything ... Lol



how???

----------


## jolypc

Help!. Med.......for Etap16! ¡Windows7 Support!

----------


## mukhriz

> how???



Yeahhhh...how...you have to pay him...lol

Sent from my SM-J710GN using TapatalkSee More: Etap-16

----------


## serdds

m*e*d for 14.1 & 16  ->      h**p://rarme.com/?RP3WH

working under Windows 7 x64

----------


## ingo_dingo

> m*e*d for 14.1 & 16  ->      h**p://rarme.com/?RP3WH
> working under Windows 7 x64



Thank you Serdds.

Is this the same one for Windows 10?

----------


## khedr

Thanks serdds . It works

----------


## khedr

Thanks serdds* it works

----------


## ingo_dingo

My Egpet is working again after I clicked the "Full Site" link at the bottom. 
Weird.

----------


## tigerman289

am trying to download the  m*e*d for 14.1 & 16  but i cant through this site and thanks very much serdds

----------


## tigerman289

thanks i download the link and the etap is working now

----------


## PemulA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ingo_dingo

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



That's for DIgSILENT 2016
Do you have the free version?

----------


## PemulA

I dont have it

----------


## rocknroll

is this ???cine works for et?p 16.1?

----------


## ingo_dingo

Try it and see. It works great on Etap-16.  Thanks guys.
Here's the Chinese version of the same thing but it triggers an anti virus alert when you try to download it.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Etap-16

----------


## ingo_dingo

My Egpet keeps going to the useless lite version.
If yours does this as well* then just click the "Full Site" link at the bottom and it gets you back to the full version.

----------


## ingo_dingo

Since we're all here happily on the ETAP 16 page and got a nice feed* and seemingly asleep and starving on the other pages* is there any advances with Digsilent 16 or 17* SKM 8* or PLS Cadd? Did any one master Digsilent 16 or 17? Sure this is the wrong forum to ask but I think those waiting on the other pages have all starved to death and only their bones are left.

----------


## fgf

> Since we're all here happily on the ETAP 16 page and got a nice feed* and seemingly asleep and starving on the other pages* is there any advances with Digsilent 16 or 17* SKM 8* or PLS Cadd? Did any one master Digsilent 16 or 17? Sure this is the wrong forum to ask but I think those waiting on the other pages have all starved to death and only their bones are left.




Actually..
ETAP employees are sad . :Confusion:  :Confusion:  :Confusion:

----------


## ingo_dingo

The underpaid and exploited ETAP employees don't care. 
The Owners are peeved off for sure. 
Oh well too bad; so sad.
We waited long and hard for this gift. 
(Actually OTI has just gained more self trained users who can and will promote their nice product to big corporations; so that's a Win - Win for all of us I thinks. The only losers out of this sweet deal are Digsilent and SKM. So we need to help Digsilent and SKM out by promoting their latest versions once we get them. See how nice we are. We're practically Saints.) :Angel:

----------


## ingo_dingo

Any way we found this particular gift using the help of the biggest corporation of them all - Google. 
Google showed us where it was. 
Thank you Google.

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> Any way we found this particular gift using the help of the biggest corporation of them all - Google. 
> Google showed us where it was. 
> Thank you Google.



yes* absolutely right..

----------


## himmelstern

> The underpaid and exploited ETAP employees don't care. 
> The Owners are peeved off for sure. 
> Oh well too bad; so sad.
> We waited long and hard for this gift. 
> (Actually OTI has just gained more self trained users who can and will promote their nice product to big corporations; so that's a Win - Win for all of us I thinks. The only losers out of this sweet deal are Digsilent and SKM. So we need to help Digsilent and SKM out by promoting their latest versions once we get them. See how nice we are. We're practically Saints.)



ETAP is not the leader at power system analysis software* they like that users are familiar with this copies* so the program become more popular and used at industry. but they are not dumb people. for example autocad and ms office is the most common software that is copied by morgan software inc* those are leaders because everyone used it almost in every home.

----------


## ahmedrst

Then who is the leader software for power system analysis???

----------


## fgm

Does anyone can print or export to DXF?

----------


## himmelstern

> Then who is the leader software for power system analysis???



digsilent* some cases neplan* even psse (neplan because licence prices are cheap and in academics its very used* like matpower)

etap is becoming stronger last years

----------


## himmelstern

It's posible to get this materials from Lynda: (If really Exist)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmedrst

> digsilent* some cases neplan* even psse (neplan because licence prices are cheap and in academics its very used* like matpower)
> 
> etap is becoming stronger last years



Thanks for replySee More: Etap-16

----------


## ingo_dingo

You can't use sales numbers to compare the industry leaders. ETAP is very expensive and has a weird sales pricing where you pay for the additional individual modules. The full version is around $80000.
Using sales numbers to compare the industry leaders; is like comparing ACME Co sky rocket sales to NASA rocket launches. Therefore ACME Co would be the world leader according to Wile E. Coyote sales figures.

----------


## ingo_dingo

> It's posible to get this materials from Lynda: (If really Exist)
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Google translator says it's Price:  17*000 then says it's US$17*000
How much is it really? Is it in English?
Lynda has nothing from ETAP* Digsilent or SKM
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

> Google translator says it's Price:  17*000 then says it's US$17*000
> How much is it really? Is it in English?
> Lynda has nothing from ETAP* Digsilent or SKM
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



At lynda you pay like netflix* 10 USD or 20 per month and you can see unlimited courses* I can't see the offer of lynda.com

----------


## himmelstern

> You can't use sales numbers to compare the industry leaders. ETAP is very expensive and has a weird sales pricing where you pay for the additional individual modules. The full version is around $80000.
> Using sales numbers to compare the industry leaders; is like comparing ACME Co sky rocket sales to NASA rocket launches. Therefore ACME Co would be the world leader according to Wile E. Coyote sales figures.



Naaaaaaa* It's a joke. not using cartoon examples.


Most of European and south American power systems are modelled at digsilent (I don't know north america); at control centers of power system they use digsilent for local and future planning task; also for economic disp.at.ch activities (optimal power flow). it's an standard use this software; also at transmission and distribution companies; etap is not prefered for transmission power system modelling.  Etap is used at industry and nuclear plants; more at petroleum power systems. 

If you model a country power system at etap; the software take a big time to find a solution (ie. load flow); that's the reason power system planners don't use etap for government electrical planning task. with disgsilent; neplan; psse you use the local program language; with etap not; is a closed software; with disgsilent programing language (dpl) you can do montecarlo simulations for Probabilistic Power Flow in PowerFactory DIgSILENT; with etap that is not possible; even with psse it's possible. 

when I learned power system protection at university college they use digsilent (10 years ago); I learned with that software the line protection basics. Nowadays etap don't have that protection included; they said that in the new version will appear; etap 14; later etap 14.1; later 16; and now etap 17 will be released with that function.

I mean Neplan its most common; because the price per license it's like 10% compared to etap. It's ridiculous. Most universities use neplan because it's basic and it's cheap; also very small companies too. but if you compare Neplan with etap; there is no comparison points; it's like MS paint vs photoshop. Etap it's too strong. 

all kind of software have some strengths and some software is preferred for some task. etap is preferred for industry. It's easy to learn and use;  it's intuitive; have big libraries; but for some cases the software is useless.

ie: try to modell a lightning event on a earth grid on etap; a transient lightning current simulation and their response on GPR. it's not possible. with other kind software is possible.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

thank's for that post himmelstrern

----------


## surgeArrester

for power system protection* i only usually use mathcad* hehe with pscad..  i like to learn digsilent especially in modelling relays but havent found a manual for that..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

There is a relay library for digsilent* i have a manual to create relays and components at digsilent* but its on spanish

----------


## ahmedrst

I hope to find Etap library for All MV and LV products for these companies ABB* Schneider* Simens and Terasaki.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## himmelstern

> I hope to find Etap library for All MV and LV products for these companies ABB* Schneider* Simens and Terasaki.
> Thanks in advance.



DID YOU CHECK THAT POST? **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

IF YOU DON'T HAVE COMPONENTS IN THE LIBRARY PLEASE SHARE DATASHEET OF IT.

----------


## uaytac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

found the same
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## surgeArrester

has anyone tried to model a transmission in our version of etap? I have noticed that the data in the transmission line will not save.



If you input some information in the transmission line component* after pressing OK and then you open the component again* data is lost.

Has anyone experienced this?

**update***

on one on my files this doesnt work... but it is okay now..See More: Etap-16

----------


## kpullo

Hi everybody!!

Could anybody help me? 
The 3rd part from downloadly.ir doesnt work. 
Where can I get it? 
Somebody could it upload again?

Thanks in advance

----------


## PemulA

> Hi everybody!!
> 
> Could anybody help me? 
> The 3rd part from downloadly.ir doesnt work. 
> Where can I get it? 
> Somebody could it upload again?
> 
> Thanks in advance



what part are you talking? ETAP 16 or ETAP 14.1

----------


## kpullo

Hi PemulA!

I forgot it* sorry.
I refer to Etap 16

Thanks

----------


## PemulA

> Hi PemulA!
> 
> I forgot it* sorry.
> I refer to Etap 16
> 
> Thanks



I think the problem you are facing ... you did not complete to download part3 from downloadly.ir. There are 5 part for ETAP 16...  Part 1 till part 4 is the same file size. Please check part3 file size is similar with part 1* part 2 and part 4.

----------


## kpullo

> I think the problem you are facing ... you did not complete to download part3 from downloadly.ir. There are 5 part for ETAP 16...  Part 1 till part 4 is the same file size. Please check part3 file size is similar with part 1* part 2 and part 4.



I think* you are right. I have checked it and the part 3 is different (around 200Mb).

The same it is happening with Etap 14.1

----------


## PemulA

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kpullo

> I think* you are right. I have checked it and the part 3 is different (around 200Mb).
> 
> The same it is happening with Etap 14.1



Firsteable* thanks PemulA.

Maybe I didnt explain well. I tried to download the part 3 of Etap 16 several times and it doesnt download completely. The rest of the parts of Etap 16 are ok until now* whereas with Etap 14.1 is happening the same problem.

Has anybody any idea for solving this?

Thanks

----------


## himmelstern

> Hi everybody!!
> 
> Could anybody help me? 
> The 3rd part from downloadly.ir doesnt work. 
> Where can I get it? 
> Somebody could it upload again?
> 
> Thanks in advance



search other post in this thread for another link* there is a google drive one piece link that is in this tread. some one upload it

----------


## kpullo

> Firsteable* thanks PemulA.
> 
> Maybe I didnt explain well. I tried to download the part 3 of Etap 16 several times and it doesnt download completely. The rest of the parts of Etap 16 are ok until now* whereas with Etap 14.1 is happening the same problem.
> 
> Has anybody any idea for solving this?
> 
> Thanks



Finally* I get it. If somebody has the same problem* I solved it downloading with mozilla and when the process is stopped* simply click in the circled arrow for trying to CONTINUE the download (the same file). Not start to download  ALL the file again.

I hope this will be useful. 

Thanks everyboy* specially for those who have contributed so much.

----------


## Omegarugal0

Direct link:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

----------


## PemulA

> Direct link:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Enjoy



this one is only installation file?

----------


## Omegarugal0

Installation files only

See More: Etap-16

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Smile:

----------


## ingo_dingo

................

----------


## js3592

Has anybody else experienced that when working with ETAP 16. if you* for example go to the "Load" tab for a Motor* the program will start some installation process looking for ETAP 16.0.0.msi? i can't cancell this installation process and if i try to end it with the task manager ETAP will shut down.
Does anyone know how to solve this? i have already tried change HarmNeedCalc=0 on the ETAPS.INI file but no luck.

----------


## himmelstern

> Has anybody else experienced that when working with ETAP 16. if you* for example go to the "Load" tab for a Motor* the program will start some installation process looking for ETAP 16.0.0.msi? i can't cancell this installation process and if i try to end it with the task manager ETAP will shut down.
> Does anyone know how to solve this? i have already tried change HarmNeedCalc=0 on the ETAPS.INI file but no luck.



No; it worked ok

only was slowly

----------


## leechoice11

plese* help me

error message displayed*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

> plese* help me
> 
> error message displayed*
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Please contact your etap representative* or reinstall again

----------


## brownie

> m*e*d for 14.1 & 16  ->      h**p://rarme.com/?RP3WH
> 
> working under Windows 7 x64



Is this med*** also working for windows 10?

----------


## PemulA

> Please contact your etap representative* or reinstall again



really funny suggestion from himmelstem  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## gustav

> really funny suggestion from himmelstem



***** ia not.good..use original version

----------


## PemulA

> ***** ia not.good..use original version



Original version?

----------


## ingo_dingo



----------


## raj151857

Dear All Brothers* First of all I would like to thanks all my brother's who make it happen ETAP-16 is working fine. Congratulations.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## raj151857

Dear Bro can any one know why ETAP 16 is slow on 64 Bit windows 10 PC?

----------


## ingo_dingo

Because Windows 10 sucks?

Open your task manager (Ctrl Alt Del) and go to the Performance and Processes tabs and see what your CPU; memory and hard drive are doing. See if ETAP is slowing any thing down. My hard drive is slowing everything down on my PC these days. Also Windows 10 really does suck.
. .
. .

----------


## surgeArrester

my etap in win10 is okay.. and i block etap 16 from using internet.. disable all telemetry..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ahmedrst

> my etap in win10 is okay.. and i block etap 16 from using internet.. disable all telemetry..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Please explain how to block ETAP from using internet ?

----------


## PemulA

> Please explain how to block ETAP from using internet ?



I think .. just disconnect the internet during using ETAP.

----------


## surgeArrester

firewall?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ahmedrst

> firewall?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Correct ?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Omegarugal0

Hi...

I am experiencing problems* when loading relays from the libraries and pressing the ok button* the parameters are not saved* sometimes it works other not* just as it can be for any element.

Someone will have some solution?

----------


## himmelstern

> I think .. just disconnect the internet during using ETAP.



I use this portable program: Firewall App Blocker; for all files on etap; autocad; inventor; plscad* adobe acorbat professional folders.

there is an oti folder at program files. I think the option of ini file to 0 is better becasuse I runned etap without internet connection and firewall and it updated the ionioni solution and died at dicember. I think there are other files on appdata or common files and other user files that are stored* maybe with ashampo uninstaller program can detect it.

even software operation and start is faster because is not conecting to check licences or updates.

----------


## gustav

it seems same as 14 portable last time..dont know who *****ed it...or it was distributed to make us ' excited'???

anyway I have not tried 14.1 and 16..just read the post for the issues encountered

----------


## surgeArrester

i used zone alarm.. when i install etap* during the installation process* the software notified me that etap is trying to access the internet... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

Does anyone know to do time domain load flow? It seems that the time domain tab for load (for example) doesn't have any options for load profile.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## leechoice11

install etap 16.0 and ******  works good..

but* edit oneline diagram  or new project open..   next error message displayed

how can i repair this problem?   

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## leechoice11

but* edit oneline diagram or new project open

short circuit module or load flow module run*

and error message displayed

but sample project open* run  short circuit module or load flow module works good..

what reason?

----------


## sophaholic

Dear all
please sharing with me eltd.zip for activation etap16

----------


## PemulA

> Dear all
> please sharing with me eltd.zip for activation etap16



even though someone here share eltd to you ... you can not use eltd to activate etap16 because you dont have key. Eltd is created by Ionioni and also ionioni can provide you the key. I dont understand* why you still need eltd while ETAP 16 and 14.1 including the med are available at downloadly.ir

----------


## cadguy

downloadly solutions too faulty.

----------


## PemulA

> downloadly solutions too faulty.



how you are so sure the solution from downloadly is too faulty? so who can provide the correct solution? you? only ionioni?
how about this  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
they stablewarez.som offer also too faulty? .....

----------


## gustav

again i wonder who *****ed 141 and 16 and distributed it? the person who *****ed it should know upfront if it has stability issue.

this is the same as the 14 issue previously.

----------


## ingo_dingo

What's the complete list of faults in the downloadly.ir version?

Ionioni has left the building.

----------


## gustav

> downloadly solutions too faulty.



does it means you want to give your solution...??

----------


## ingo_dingo

Cadguy doesn't have a solution!!!???

----------


## jumbodumbo

ETAP 16 can also be had from
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dariodiazs

Hello* please can anybody tellme how activate ETAP 16? I cant see attached files.



Thanks.See More: Etap-16

----------


## dariodiazs

cadguy* can you tellme how activate ETAP16 on Windows 7* please?

----------


## dariodiazs

> m*e*d for 14.1 & 16  ->      h**p://rarme.com/?RP3WH
> 
> working under Windows 7 x64



"The requested file (ID# 6f65d87b) no longer exists on DATAFILEHOST.COM. It was either removed by the owner of the file* removed due to violation of our terms of service* or removed automatically due to inactivity."

Please* can you upload again? Thanks.

----------


## raj151857

Dear Brother* I was doing arc flash analysis for a 16 MW Solar Plant but facing issue.

----------


## raj151857

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj151857

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] pls help

----------


## pushead76

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] pls help



*Calculation Error: Memory mapped file for source contributions has insufficient size. The file size can be increased by setting the Preferences entry No. of Upstream Contributing Branches to a larger number (Max=99)*

"Go to Tools\Options (Preferences)\Arc Flash and set "No. of Upstream Contributing Branches" to 50 for example. If the message appears again you would need to set it to a higher number and up to 99. This is needed for memory allocation for your project* which appears to be large based on the message you are getting."

----------


## raj151857

Thanks will try tonight

----------


## Henryrcp

> "The requested file (ID# 6f65d87b) no longer exists on DATAFILEHOST.COM. It was either removed by the owner of the file* removed due to violation of our terms of service* or removed automatically due to inactivity."
> 
> Please* can you upload again? Thanks.



I adhere to the above

----------


## himmelstern

this file is on uploaded and 4shared if you look on previus post

----------


## Henryrcp

> this file is on uploaded and 4shared if you look on previus post




Sorry I have reviewed all the sheets of this for and out dead links or .docx files I do not get the ********* I thank someone who has been able to install the etap* can upload the ******** and share it. Thanks in advance.

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends* Have any one use capacitor in DC circuit? if yes please suggest.

----------


## Henryrcp

Please anybody who has already benefited by downloading the complete etap with its corresponding m3d1c1n3* please share* the  m3d1c1n3*. we would like also to be able to test the software like you.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## ashameen

Can you share with me* seems link by serdds is  not working.

----------


## PemulA

> Can you share with me* seems link by serdds is  not working.



Serdds's link is one of alternatives to download ETAP.... There are other alternatives such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ......

----------


## himmelstern

:Smile: 
_

----------


## ashameen

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks very much for sharing the link.

----------


## Henryrcp

Thanks.i use this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] download de file when aplied fail with dll erros kernel.appcore.dll* shcore.dll* etc

----------


## Henryrcp

Greetings* for errors errors with m3d1c1n3 on windows I could not run etap* install on other windows 7 partition* install etap apply m3d1c1n3* but etap does not work* license manager does not ask for key. I can not make it work. If anyone has encountered similar problems and has been able to solve them please indicate the steps followed. Thank you very much.





> Thanks.i use this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] download de file when aplied fail with dll erros kernel.appcore.dll* shcore.dll* etc

----------


## himmelstern

Solution don't work on win 7* only 8 and 10.

----------


## himmelstern

> What are we waiting? If nobody share nothing then close this Topic. I saw many pictures that shows the software crac☆☆☆d but *I can also play with paint* and I can show you that it was crac☆☆ . We need actual evidence and  real people that they can share what they have.



talking about paint skills
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ingo_dingo

Wow. I can't get Paint to do anything for me. I mustn't be artistic.  :Grumpy:

----------


## khubar

Does someone has ETAP 16.1 source ?

----------


## gustav

> Does someone has ETAP 16.1 source ?



you have med?

----------


## PemulA

> you have med?



asking installation file but no med is wasting time ..... :Friendly Wink: 

See More: Etap-16

----------


## khubar

making med cheating from version 16.0 is too easy !
do you have source ?

----------


## gustav

can you do for skm?

----------


## mxshahab

Dear All - Please provide ***** file to work with win7 64bit.

----------


## himmelstern

better use a virtual machine if you dont want to update. or install it on another computer with win 10

----------


## himmelstern

there is a video instalation procedure of how to cr.a.ck or pa.tch ETAP 16.0

----------


## khedr

With Etap 16 solution for Windows 10 i can't save more data* I have to close project and restart again so I can save some data
Does any one face this problem?

----------


## ogcopcka

link pls?

----------


## himmelstern

ETAP is an integrated tool for detailed analysis of the AC and DC systems. Engineers of thousands of organizations and businesses around the world use ETAP for the design* analysis* maintenance and operation of electric power systems of a wide profile. DC system uses the same database as the AC network. Modules "Steady state DC systems" and "Calculation of short circuits in DC systems" provide engineers the ability to design and maintenance of DC systems. Module "Defining the parameters of batteries and discharge" are used to select the most appropriate elements of the batteries* check the capacity of existing batteries and simulate various scenarios of the DC system.

More the info .

Operation Technology ETAP v16.0.0.31216 + =Operation Technology ETAP v16.0.0.31216 1 2 3 4 5 6
Gb 4.11 (. RAR5* incl 3% - info for restoration purpose)
http://www.lavteam.org/2017/05/06/operation-technology-etap-v160031216.html
Must be loged on lavteam to see and download

----------


## ingo_dingo

They have now improved their download speed. Watch out for the time out on downloads. If the download isn't completed in 2 hours and 4 minutes then the download stops even if there is less than a Meg remaining. 2 hours and 4 minutes exactly every time. The speed is faster now so it's much easier to down load. Also you can download two files at a time.

----------


## ingo_dingo

Wow - Everyone must be happy. 
It's so silent.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

ho has any materiel or tutorial about  ZSTAR

----------


## jichangan

what's ZSTAR?  :Witless: 

See More: Etap-16

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

distance protection module in ETAP 16

----------


## surgeArrester

no distance module in etap


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

its on etap 17

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends*
Am facing an issue with DC Arc Flash* Voltage level is 1250 V DC. ETAP error Bus Voltage>1000V. Is it limitation of ETAP or something else in my settings. Please suggest.

----------


## raj151857

> Dear Friends*
> Am facing an issue with DC Arc Flash* Voltage level is 1250 V DC. ETAP error Bus Voltage>1000V. Is it limitation of ETAP or something else in my settings. Please suggest.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gh0stx

Is there a way to disable ETAP from checking license key once its opened? (Opened with proper key lincensed- then removed) After sometime it will check again that the key was remove and will close after 15 minutes. Would like to disable it from checking again. Thanks

----------


## jumbodumbo

TRy using the windows fire wall to prevent outgoing connections from ETAP

----------


## surgeArrester

> Is there a way to disable ETAP from checking license key once its opened? (Opened with proper key lincensed- then removed) After sometime it will check again that the key was remove and will close after 15 minutes. Would like to disable it from checking again. Thanks



if you are using the key* the usb* it will check and thats their security feature. it prevents you from transferring or sharing the key.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## gh0stx

> if you are using the key* the usb* it will check and thats their security feature. it prevents you from transferring or sharing the key.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



But I can still use it after being removed for almost 30minutes. Is there no way to stop it from rechecking the key from time to time?

I mean if the dongle was removed and etap notices it at once* then I'd think differently but thats not the case. I can still use it for a brief period* enough to do some work. 

So basically there is no way* is that the case? How bought prolonging the time it will close after it detects etao key is gone? Thanks

----------


## himmelstern

If you don't use internet connection* wifi off and ethernet cable unppluged works??

chinesse and their solutions

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]






> what's ZSTAR?



Impedance protection on star module

----------


## surgeArrester

> But I can still use it after being removed for almost 30minutes. Is there no way to stop it from rechecking the key from time to time?
> 
> I mean if the dongle was removed and etap notices it at once* then I'd think differently but thats not the case. I can still use it for a brief period* enough to do some work. 
> 
> So basically there is no way* is that the case? How bought prolonging the time it will close after it detects etao key is gone? Thanks



Yes there is not. If you using a usb key* original etap* there is no way unless you pirate it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## gh0stx

> Yes there is not. If you using a usb key* original etap* there is no way unless you pirate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes using orginal etap 16.1



Sadly no ***** for etap 16.1 yet I believe? Only etap 16 is what i found and on the links provided by himmelstern (even though it says etap 16.1 on the site)See More: Etap-16

----------


## himmelstern

that's true there is no solution for etap 16.1; even solution for 16.0 don't work on 16.1 version. 

And files worked on 16.1 version* don't open at 16.0 version.

----------


## gh0stx

> that's true there is no solution for etap 16.1; even solution for 16.0 don't work on 16.1 version. 
> 
> And files worked on 16.1 version* don't open at 16.0 version.



Yeah* I tried opening 16.1 files via 16.0 It doesn't work

This error pops out:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I wonder if there is a way to change this 

the "Database version number" of 16.0 to make it think it is *30327* instead of *30321*. My theory is that 16.0 can still open 16.1 but there is just some blocking going on? Not sure.

For example version 12.6 files can be opened by version 12.5

----------


## diego27

if cant download* this is the link for the full software with ********.  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

I noticed that that version of etap 16.0 with ******** has an issue that when you are working* passed half an hour at edit mode don't do some changes any more* you must close and open again the application and continue editing.

when you export to dxf* the items of power system* that blocks are not scaled.

----------


## surgeArrester

i also noticed this but i didnt know about the time* but i always restart it and its okay. and we also cant do load profile studies.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## cadguy

> I noticed that that version of etap 16.0 with ******** has an issue that when you are working* passed half an hour at edit mode don't do some changes any more* you must close and open again the application and continue editing.
> 
> when you export to dxf* the items of power system* that blocks are not scaled.



Everyone can't solve everything...lol
You need some specialist  :Wink:

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Try to download with Firefox and Downthemall extension

----------


## raz

> Everyone can't solve everything...lol
> You need some specialist



and............... Are you the specialist Mr Cadguy? ....

----------


## ahmedrst

I believe these solutions for 1410 and 1600 need to revised.


Does anyone here has a solution for ETAP 12.6.5 or anyone have experience with activate 12.6.5 by using 12.6 solution.
.........
Thanks.

----------


## khubar

Could someone provide ETAP 16.1 Source Link please.

----------


## Swami

Guys please check the link that i found*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

is 16.0 version* not 16.1 version???

See More: Etap-16

----------


## Polaco100

Hi* I need help. With Etap 16 on Windows 10 home I can not save data. I have to close the project and restart again in order to save data
Does anyone know how to fix the problem?

----------


## Polaco100

16.0.0 version.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Hi* I need help. With Etap 16 on Windows 10 home I can not save data. I have to close the project and restart again in order to save data
> Does anyone know how to fix the problem?



Buy the original one and it works

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Polaco100

Thank you very much for your help..

----------


## rollerblade

Hello everyone. . . 
Can anyone please provide me the link for ETAP 16.0.0 - Windows 7 (64bit) *****?
_I used all the links mentioned in previous posts but none of them worked for me. Some of them have been removed from their server and some of them just didn't work_

----------


## Polaco100

Unfortunately it does not work on W7

----------


## ahmedrst

> I believe these solutions for 1410 and 1600 need to revised.
> 
> 
> Does anyone here has a solution for ETAP 12.6.5 or anyone have experience with activate 12.6.5 by using 12.6 solution.
> .........
> Thanks.




can anyone reply me

----------


## kikxtreme

Maybe this is ETAP 16.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## leechoice11

help me
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## leechoice11

how can i download?

----------


## himmelstern

you must put google chrome auto translate function.



register and log in* later you can see the post and the links.See More: Etap-16

----------


## hdeab

Hello Guys !

I'm a beggeiner in etap and I am doing a load flow study* but I am having a problem with the cables* every time I set the parameters and press 'OK' and reopen the cable editor all the parameters resetting to 0!!!

Please Help !!!

----------


## himmelstern



----------


## gustav

> 



wow

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

ETAP 17

----------


## surgeArrester

You already have this himmelstern?

Do this really follow the relay's algorithm? or it is just a simple impedance calculation* just like the 87 feature* just a simple differential calculation - no magnitude and angle compensation.

----------


## himmelstern

No I followed etap at youtube; check the lastest webinars at youtube channel* that content is on it.

----------


## Polaco100

Hi. Anyone know if ETAP can draw the busbar of a U-shaped board so it is not so long?

----------


## surgeArrester

You can use connector

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## himmelstern

source
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sounakroy

> source
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi All*

Anybody have any idea how to activate ETAP16 on windows 7. the available ******** doesnt work other than Win 8 or 10.. If anyone have already installed on Win 7 plz let me know.

Thanks*

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



What is actually this site ... they offer ***** software ...

See More: Etap-16

----------


## Polaco100

Hi. Does anyone know how to export to dxf in Etap 14.1 and be able to edit the file in AutoCad?

----------


## himmelstern

> Hi. Does anyone know how to export to dxf in Etap 14.1 and be able to edit the file in AutoCad?



file -> data exchange -> export to dxf file

----------


## Polaco100

Hi* what happens to me is that when opening the dxf with AutoCad* all the blocks appear without scale and to see them you have to edit them one by one. Is not that the same?

----------


## himmelstern

I think that its a trouble with etap 16; on 12.6 version worked perfect for dxf.

----------


## Polaco100

Then the export to dxf has no solution in either 14 or 16 ?. True* with 12.6 there are no problems with the dxf. What a mess. Thank you.

----------


## himmelstern

I have to select all blocks from dxf and put some different scale factors at properties on autocad; for scale x; scale y and scale z

but its not equal for all blocks I have to try different numbers* try* try and try different factors for scale properties

----------


## surgeArrester

Mine in etap 16 export in dxf works well.. I have tried it several times... if I select all and then scale it

----------


## Polaco100

Hello* does anyone know if there is any way to adjust that the elements placed in the single-line scheme are correctly aligned in Etap 14.1?

----------


## Henryrcp

HI* one question.
I try to etap protection cordination* but medium voltage motor circuit breaker cant show in star view. any of your know how solve this.

Where are CB6* cb19
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
the image is a fast example* only to show the question* in other case motor drive and MV Breaker.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Thanks

----------


## Polaco100

Hello Henryrcp. The coordination diagram shows the curves of the protections. The CB6 switch has the MR1 protection that is plotted* while the CB19 does not show protection* neither primary nor secondary.

----------


## Ahcen

HI one question
échec ***** etap 16
crc 32 check failed
thanks

----------


## Polaco100

Hello, Happy 2018 for all.


Does anyone have the ABB RED670, RET670 and REQ650 protections modeled on 11, 12, 14 or 16?See More: Etap-16

----------


## fgf

> Hi* I need help. With Etap 16 on Windows 10 home I can not save data. I have to close the project and restart again in order to save data
> Does anyone know how to fix the problem?







> has anyone tried to model a transmission in our version of etap? I have noticed that the data in the transmission line will not save.
> 
> If you input some information in the transmission line component* after pressing OK and then you open the component again* data is lost.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> **update***
> 
> on one on my files this doesnt work... but it is okay now..



Yes I too have experienced this,
It is not 100% which makes it even more hectic

It seems to occur most on transmission cables, although it occurred on motor input data as well (once) 
The solution seems to be reopening ETAP

Make sure your changes are in effect by making a change, pressing "OK" and reopening to see if the changes were applied
I have no idea what is causing this and only experienced it on the c cra ked version.

----------


## sounakroy

anyone has installed ETAP 16 or 14 at Windows 7 32 bit or 64 bit OS ? please let me know the procedure.. Thanks in advance.

----------


## DEGA20

How can I convert the library to the SKM ETAP

----------


## ocicocic

> Yes I too have experienced this,
> It is not 100% which makes it even more hectic
> 
> It seems to occur most on transmission cables, although it occurred on motor input data as well (once) 
> The solution seems to be reopening ETAP
> 
> Make sure your changes are in effect by making a change, pressing "OK" and reopening to see if the changes were applied
> I have no idea what is causing this and only experienced it on the c cra ked version.




I noticed the same problem with transformers and motors. It seems a bug related to a young release. Unfortunately you have always to double check the inputs when you watch the results of calculations

----------


## himmelstern

> Yes I too have experienced this,
> It is not 100% which makes it even more hectic
> 
> It seems to occur most on transmission cables, although it occurred on motor input data as well (once) 
> The solution seems to be reopening ETAP
> 
> Make sure your changes are in effect by making a change, pressing "OK" and reopening to see if the changes were applied
> I have no idea what is causing this and only experienced it on the c cra ked version.



I use etap 12 and 16 at the same time because etap 16 is too slow, and has some bugs about modelling freezing about passed 30 minutes, you have to save, close and restar etap to continue working.

first I modell everyting at etap 12, when modelling stage is complete I use etap 16 to make protection coordination and release some reports. I work faster and I don't need to restart etap every 30 minutes.

----------


## cadguy

Why you need to restart every 30 mins? v16 and 18 remain open in my desktop for weeks together.

----------


## himmelstern

> Why you need to restart every 30 mins? v16 and 18 remain open in my desktop for weeks together.



when you work on etap 16 like 30-45 mins or more, at the modelling stage the software at one moment stop to making changes on the power system. you have to verify the last changes, i.e. you put a model library on a fuse, you expect that the one line diagram element shows 60 A at rating, and shows 0 A. at that moment if you try to modify that element or others it will not make changes on power system elements. to solve this you must restart the software. 

if the software is used to run studies nothing happen, or reports, the software works fine for hours. the issue is with the power system modeling stage module.





> v16 and 18 remain open in my desktop for weeks together.



pls share 18 version.

----------


## cadguy

It makes a time check and compare with 3F. When it exceeds 3F it resets license. If your doctor did not take care of that 3F, it will show bugs, or run fine for years.

----------


## khedr

> It makes a time check and compare with 3F. When it exceeds 3F it resets license. If your doctor did not take care of that 3F, it will show bugs, or run fine for years.



cadguy, kindly i need etap 18 or 16 working without any problems or bug.

----------


## khedr

> cadguy, kindly i need etap 18 or 16 working without any problems or bug.



Cadguy I need your help, please send your email

----------


## khedr

> Cadguy I need your help, please send your email



i can't contact you

----------


## rohitsehgal

I have installed version 16 yesterday and seems to work fine, i am in the process of creating a model to see if all works fine and will keep you updated.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## rohitsehgal

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

All seems to workfine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Polaco100

Hello. 
So that Etap 14 or 16 do not have to restart every 30 or 45 minutes, before opening the Etap, the date of the computer must be changed the next day, after starting the program. Once the work file is uploaded, return the date of the computer to the current day. So there are no problems, save the changes made, settings of protections, switches, etc.

----------


## fgf

Is anyone else running into an error where the program just goes crazy and closes and opens,closes and opens,closes and opens,closes and opens, repeatedly ?

----------


## fgf

> Hello. 
> So that Etap 14 or 16 do not have to restart every 30 or 45 minutes, before opening the Etap, the date of the computer must be changed the next day, after starting the program. Once the work file is uploaded, return the date of the computer to the current day. So there are no problems, save the changes made, settings of protections, switches, etc.



Hi Thanks

----------


## cadguy

> Hello. 
> So that Etap 14 or 16 do not have to restart every 30 or 45 minutes, before opening the Etap, the date of the computer must be changed the next day, after starting the program. Once the work file is uploaded, return the date of the computer to the current day. So there are no problems, save the changes made, settings of protections, switches, etc.



I am stunned at your brilliancy dear. When the doctor failed, you found a way. This way that 3F timer will always be negative and return FF.

Still v 18 is much improved.

----------


## pajohny

> Hello. 
> So that Etap 14 or 16 do not have to restart every 30 or 45 minutes, before opening the Etap, the date of the computer must be changed the next day, after starting the program. Once the work file is uploaded, return the date of the computer to the current day. So there are no problems, save the changes made, settings of protections, switches, etc.



Thanks. Any solution for the reports?

----------


## Wael Abdallah

Hello Thr ET** 16 is not working with me  :Frown: 
I cannot create new projects, and it keeps on  showing a USER Called "Admin"

Any one can help PLEASE!!?

----------


## pajohny

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pajohny

The solution provided by 'Polaco100' implemented using 'Runasdate'. No manual changing of dates is required, use the shortcut created by 'Runasdate'. ETAP is working fine. Thanks to Polaco100

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



can't see anything, please upload to postimage

----------


## pajohny

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pajohny

The image displayed is the same way only. I am using the 'image insert' button.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## pajohny

As the image of RunAsDate settings is not readable, the settings what I implemented in text is furnished below:-  

RunAsDate 64bits
Application to run: *C:\ETAP 1600\etaps64.exe*
Date / Time: (Select)* Relative to the current date/time*
(Enter)* 1*, Select *Day(s)* (+1, one day advance)
Parameters: (Nothing)
Start in folder: (Nothing)
Tick  *Move the time forward according to the real time*
Tick  *Return to the current date / time after .. 10 seconds*
Tick  *Immediate Mode  Change the date immediately* 
Create Desktop shortcut  *ETAP 16.00
*

----------


## himmelstern

> The image displayed is the same way only. I am using the 'image insert' button.



try to do not use it, look what you attache. It seems to be an icon and not an image.

----------


## nfper

I did all of what is written above and after like 40 minutes I can't save the parameters yet.  :Disillusionment:

----------


## Polaco100

Hello everyone. Can someone tell me how to load an Arc monitor in Etap for the calculation of Arc Flash?

----------


## gdeloof

thanks alot!!!!

----------


## H4rDw4rE

******** for Etap 16:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Not tested.
Please test it.

----------


## Isoon

Anyone can share EATP 16.0 file ?

----------


## khubar

search lavteam....

----------


## parallax1957

REFERENCE TOPIC: ETAP "Steady-State temp. calc. did not converge in the max. number of iterations"


Hello ETAP users,

Has anyone received a Cable Derating Error message while running the Steady State Temperature Calculation on the Under Ground Duct system:

"Steady-State temperature calculation did not converge in the maximum number of iterations"

I have increased the number of iterations to 10000 in etaps.ini. The error goes away if i reduce the RHO to lower than 90 value.

Please assist if you had anything like this.

Thanks

Paralax

----------


## sonnymor

Kindly share Etap 16. Is this working with Windows 7?

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## expertelectricguy

Guys, ETAP 19 is available. Message me if interested.

See More: Etap-16

----------


## juanitototatola

please someone kind soul that share etaps 14 that work fine with me.
thanks....

----------


## asadikum

> Guys, ETAP 19 is available. Message me if interested.



is it the same solution post by CG

----------

